# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2018

## EVhki

Tänään vaunussa 144 päädyn linjakilvessä luki "Tapiola", mutta kyljen linjakilvessä luki "Ei matkustajille". Muissa saman junan vaunuissa näytöissä näytti olevan oikea teksti (Tapiola).

----------


## MaZo

> Tänään vaunussa 144 päädyn linjakilvessä luki "Tapiola", mutta kyljen linjakilvessä luki "Ei matkustajille". Muissa saman junan vaunuissa näytöissä näytti olevan oikea teksti (Tapiola).


Infolaitteen häiriö, joka korjaantui buuttaamalla.

----------


## EVhki

Kalasataman metroaseman eteläisen laiturin itäpäähän näyttää ilmestyneen liukuportaat alas (ilmeisesti tulevaan kauppakeskukseen?)

----------


## EVhki

Tänään aamulla oli HSL:n liikennetiedotteen mukaan peruttu metrovuoroja kalustopulan vuoksi. Mistäköhän mahtoi johtua, kun tältä foorumilta on ainakin tullut se käsitys, että kalustoa olisi jonkin verran ylimääräistäkin?

----------


## 8.6

> Tänään aamulla oli HSL:n liikennetiedotteen mukaan peruttu metrovuoroja kalustopulan vuoksi. Mistäköhän mahtoi johtua, kun tältä foorumilta on ainakin tullut se käsitys, että kalustoa olisi jonkin verran ylimääräistäkin?


Vuoroja on 36, ja ajokuntoisia junia 43. Joko tiedotteessa on virhe, ja se tarkoitti kuljettajapulaa, tai sitten huollossa on ongelmia, jolloin käyttöaste jää liian alhaiseksi.

----------


## MaZo

> Vuoroja on 36, ja ajokuntoisia junia 43. Joko tiedotteessa on virhe, ja se tarkoitti kuljettajapulaa, tai sitten huollossa on ongelmia, jolloin käyttöaste jää liian alhaiseksi.


Kyllä kyse oli nimenomaan kalustopulasta. Joskus ennakoimattomia vikoja kasaantuu eikä kaikkia millään ehditä korjaamaan ajoissa. Pahimmillaan voi sitten käydä niin, ettei junia riitä kaikkiin vuoroihin.

----------


## PepeB

> Kyllä kyse oli nimenomaan kalustopulasta. Joskus ennakoimattomia vikoja kasaantuu eikä kaikkia millään ehditä korjaamaan ajoissa. Pahimmillaan voi sitten käydä niin, ettei junia riitä kaikkiin vuoroihin.


Eikö tuollaisesta voi jo määrätä sanktioita, jos noin pahasti kasaantuu huollot?

----------


## Markku K

> Eikö tuollaisesta voi jo määrätä sanktioita, jos noin pahasti kasaantuu huollot?


Siis ei huollot ole kasaantuneet vaan rikkoutuneet junat.
Mutta jos huollot olisivat kasaantuneet vaikkapa flunssa-aallosta johtuien, niin mikä oli ajatuksesi: kuka sanktioisi ja ketä?

----------


## MaZo

> Eikö tuollaisesta voi jo määrätä sanktioita, jos noin pahasti kasaantuu huollot?


Kyllä minulla on se käsitys, että HSL sanktioi ajamattomista lähdöistä, joita junien riittämättömyys luonnollisesti aiheuttaa. Eli ihan huvikseen ei kannata jättää junia varikolle lepäilemään.

----------


## lauriv

Metrojuna saapuikin Matinkylässä tänään klo 14.31 sille raiteelle, jolta metrojunat yleensä lähtevät idän suuntaan. Toisella laiturilla, jolle metrojunat yleensä saapuvat idän suunnasta tullessa, oli metrojuna odottamassa lähtöä. Mikähän lie.

Ja tässä muutaman viikon sisään (tarkkaa päivämäärää tai aikaa ei enää muistissa) eräänä aamuna Matinkylän metroaseman "lähtöraiteella" tavallisen opastimen alla vilkkui sinertävä opastevalo, mitä se tarkoittaa?

----------


## Nem

> Ja tässä muutaman viikon sisään (tarkkaa päivämäärää tai aikaa ei enää muistissa) eräänä aamuna Matinkylän metroaseman "lähtöraiteella" tavallisen opastimen alla vilkkui sinertävä opastevalo, mitä se tarkoittaa?


Tarkoittaa että radalla on luvallisia henkilöitä esim. Työmiehiä

----------


## Markku K

> Metrojuna saapuikin Matinkylässä tänään klo 14.31 sille raiteelle, jolta metrojunat yleensä lähtevät idän suuntaan. Toisella laiturilla, jolle metrojunat yleensä saapuvat idän suunnasta tullessa, oli metrojuna odottamassa lähtöä. Mikähän lie.


Siinä oli yksi juna myöhässä sen verran sopivasti muihin juniin nähden, että valitsin junan kääntöpaikaksi Matinkylän 2-laiturin; ei ajettu turhaan kääntöraiteella. Kuljettajan vaihtaessa ajopäätä ehti seuraavaksi saapuva juna ajaa Matinkylän 1-laituriin, edistävänä tekijänä SN60-vaihteet Matinkylän itäpuolella.

----------


## lauriv

> Tarkoittaa että radalla on luvallisia henkilöitä esim. Työmiehiä


Pakko korjata sen verran, kun tänään katselin tarkemmin, että kys. opaste on "pääopasteen" (korjatkaa, jos termit menee päin honkia) oikealla puolella, muistin siis sijainnin väärin. Mutta joka tapauksessa kiitos vastauksesta. 

Tänäänkin metrojuna ajoi "lähtölaituriin" (en muista, mihin aikaan), tällä kertaa asiasta kuitenkin kuulutettiin.

----------


## Markku K

> Tänäänkin metrojuna ajoi "lähtölaituriin" (en muista, mihin aikaan), tällä kertaa asiasta kuitenkin kuulutettiin.


Onko joku syy miksi pitäisi saada kuulutus junan saapumisesta 1-laituriin? Siis junassa sisällä.




> Pakko korjata sen verran, kun tänään katselin tarkemmin, että kys. opaste on "pääopasteen" (korjatkaa, jos termit menee päin honkia) oikealla puolella, muistin siis sijainnin väärin.


Opastimella annetaan (valo)opasteita. Pääopastin, jep. Työvilkulla ei ole tarkkaa paikkaa; se voi olla millä puolella tahansa suhteessa pääopastimeen. Alla on selostus työvilkusta metron toimintaohjeista.

----------


## lauriv

> Onko joku syy miksi pitäisi saada kuulutus junan saapumisesta 1-laituriin? Siis junassa sisällä.


Menisi vain jotenkin omaan, toisinaan epäselvään logiikkaan kun usein esim. tullessani kaukojunalla Helsinkiin, junankuljettaja kuuluttaa, kummalle puolelle ajosuuntaan nähden asemalaituri jää. Eihän se nyt mikään maailmanloppu ole, ja kaukojuna ja metrojuna eivät tietenkään ole sama asia. Ehkäpä tämä tästä aiheesta  :Smile:

----------


## EVhki

Tänään on HSL:n liikennetiedotteen mukaan metroliikenteessä ollut lyhyt liikennekatko radan kunnostustyön vuoksi.




> Menisi vain jotenkin omaan, toisinaan epäselvään logiikkaan kun usein esim. tullessani kaukojunalla Helsinkiin, junankuljettaja kuuluttaa, kummalle puolelle ajosuuntaan nähden asemalaituri jää.


Itseä kiinnostaisi, että kuinka yleistä tuo kaukojunissa on. Kuljen melko harvoin niillä, mutta en muista koskaan kuulleeni tuollaista kuulutusta.

----------


## zige94

> Itseä kiinnostaisi, että kuinka yleistä tuo kaukojunissa on. Kuljen melko harvoin niillä, mutta en muista koskaan kuulleeni tuollaista kuulutusta.


Yleensä se on kyllä konduktööri, joka tämän kuuluttaa. Joskus kuljettaja, mutta useimmiten konduktööri. Ja kuulutuksen yleisyys riippuu ihan konduktööristä tai kuljettajasta. Ei sitä kaikkia tee, se on sitä vain ns. ylimääräistä asiakaspalvelua.

----------


## msorri

308 on alkanut näyttämään Vuosaarta nimillä päätease sekä ändstatio. Vieritys mennyt sekaisin?

----------


## MaZo

> 308 on alkanut näyttämään Vuosaarta nimillä päätease sekä ändstatio. Vieritys mennyt sekaisin?


Onko havaintoja muista M300 junista vai onko vain 308:ssa?

----------


## msorri

> Onko havaintoja muista M300 junista vai onko vain 308:ssa?


Pelkästään 308:sta.

----------


## MaZo

> Pelkästään 308:sta.


Kiitos tiedosta. Tutkitaan.

----------


## EVhki

> Kiitos tiedosta. Tutkitaan.


Lisäksi voisi varmaan korjata tuon jo ainakin joulukuun alusta asti pyörineen kuulutustekstin, jota olen vielä muistaakseni tälläkin viikolla nähnyt M300-sarjan junissa:




> Viime päivinä joissain M300-junissa on itään päin mennessä Itäkeskuksessa näytetty kuulutusnäytöissä aseman nimi kahdesti peräkkäin ("Itäkeskus, Itäkeskus, tämä juna jatkaa..."). Lisäksi ruotsinkielinen kuulutus ei näy kokonaan.


Vaunujen numeroista en ole pitänyt kirjaa, mutta useammassa vaunussa olen tuon nähnyt.

----------


## MaZo

> Lisäksi voisi varmaan korjata tuon jo ainakin joulukuun alusta asti pyörineen kuulutustekstin, jota olen vielä muistaakseni tälläkin viikolla nähnyt M300-sarjan junissa:
> 
> Vaunujen numeroista en ole pitänyt kirjaa, mutta useammassa vaunussa olen tuon nähnyt.


Tuplana tulevia asemien nimiä on jo ainakin kertaalleen korjattu, mutta ehkä joillekin reiteille on vielä jäänyt virheellisiä. Kyllähän nuo kuntoon pitää laittaa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Yleensä se on kyllä konduktööri, joka tämän kuuluttaa. Joskus kuljettaja, mutta useimmiten konduktööri. Ja kuulutuksen yleisyys riippuu ihan konduktööristä tai kuljettajasta. Ei sitä kaikkia tee, se on sitä vain ns. ylimääräistä asiakaspalvelua.


Kuljen päivittäin työmatkalla R- ja Z-junilla Tikkurilan ja Helsingin päärautatieaseman väliä. Laiturikuulutus tulee kuljettajalta vain poikkeuksellista tuloraidetta käytettäessä. Normaalit laiturit ovat Tikkurilassa Z-junalla laituri 2 ja R-junalla laituri 3. Samoin Helsingin päässä laiturit 4 ja 5. Useammin varoittavat junayksikköjen yhdistämisestä, kuten 16.05 R-junalla Helsinginssä klo 16.18.

----------


## APH

> Tuplana tulevia asemien nimiä on jo ainakin kertaalleen korjattu, mutta ehkä joillekin reiteille on vielä jäänyt virheellisiä. Kyllähän nuo kuntoon pitää laittaa.


Ja M100-junissa on edelleen ylimääräinen pilkku infonäytöissä suomenkielisen asemanimen perässä (ainakin) uusilla asemilla, kalasatamassa ja Helsingin yliopistolla. Ehkä myös idän pääteasemilla?

Lisäksi pääteasemalle tultaessa tekstit on jääneet kokonaan pilkuttamatta, vaan ovat muotoa Matinkylä pääteasema juna menee kääntöraiteelle olkaa hyvä ja nouskaa junasta. Pieni kielipoliisi sisälläni kärsii!  :Very Happy: 

Mellunmäestä Tapiolaan tultaessa sanotaan kyllä oikein ...next train to Matinkylä will shortly arrive at this track., mutta näytöillä lukee virheellisesti to this track.

Ja bonarihuomio: tämä on ollut aina, eli Rautatientorin englanninkielinen vastine on central railwaystation, vaikka pitäisi olla central railway station.

----------


## EVhki

Vaunun 113 kyljen linjakilpi oli tänään pimeänä joskus vähän ennen klo 18. Muut junan kilvet, jotka näin, näyttivät toimivan.

Lisäksi samoihin aikoihin liikenne itään oli ruuhkautunut ainakin Kalasataman ja Itäkeskuksen välillä.

----------


## APH

> Vaunun 113 kyljen linjakilpi oli tänään pimeänä joskus vähän ennen klo 18. Muut junan kilvet, jotka näin, näyttivät toimivan.


Olen laittanut tästä HKL:lle palautetta muistaakseni 2014 ja myöhemmin tällä foorumilla.

----------


## EVhki

Tällainen tapaus on puhuttanut uutisissa: "Päiväkotiryhmän kauhunhetket Helsingin metrossa: kolme 3-vuotiasta jäi keskenään metrolaiturille, kun juna jatkoi matkaansa". Tuossa tuskin on mitään isompaa moitittavaa kuljettajan toiminnassa, mutta muuten huomiota herättävä tapaus. Uutisen kommenttiosiossa on myös paljon mielenkiintoisia näkemyksiä.

Itsellekin heräsi tapauksesta se kysymys, että onko tuota mahdollisuutta avata vain tietyn vaunun ovet koskaan pohdittu? Nykyiselläänhän tuo ei ilmeisesti ole teknisesti mahdollista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itsellekin heräsi tapauksesta se kysymys, että onko tuota mahdollisuutta avata vain tietyn vaunun ovet koskaan pohdittu? Nykyiselläänhän tuo ei ilmeisesti ole teknisesti mahdollista.


Voihan sitä junaa peruuttaakin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Itselläni tuli heti myös peruututtamismahdollisuus mieleen. Ehkä siinäkin on sitten turvallisuuskysymys, joka estää.

Tukholmassa peruuttamista tapahtuu tunnelbanassa silloin tällöin, kun on lehti- tai jääkeli ja jarrutus menee pitkäksi. Luulisi, että Helsingissäkin.

----------


## huusmik

> Itselläni tuli heti myös peruututtamismahdollisuus mieleen. Ehkä siinäkin on sitten turvallisuuskysymys, joka estää.
> 
> Tukholmassa peruuttamista tapahtuu tunnelbanassa silloin tällöin, kun on lehti- tai jääkeli ja jarrutus menee pitkäksi. Luulisi, että Helsingissäkin.


Uskoisin, että Helsingissä tämä vaatisi ohjaamon vaihtamista, mutta ovien avaaminen nappia painamalla voisi olla ratkaisu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Peruuttaminen on kyllä junilla mahdollista, mutta veikkaan sen vaativan lupaa ja muita toimenpiteitä kuljettajan ja valvomon välillä (koska opastin on ohitettu jne.). Kukaan ei ole laiturilla tai radan varressa varmistamassa, että riskiä ei ole.

----------


## lauriv

Tänään metrojunassa 315-D klo ~07:03 itään päin hieman ennen Niittykumpua tuli kuulutus 'Kontula - Gårdsbacka' (sen jälkeen ei tullut enää mitään kuulutuksia) ja sama teksti pyöri näytöillä. Urheilupuiston kohdalla luki 'Tapiola - Hagalund' ja hieman ennen Aalto-yliopiston metroasemaa 'Itäkeskus - Östra Centrum.

----------


## PepeB

> Tänään metrojunassa 315-D klo ~07:03 itään päin hieman ennen Niittykumpua tuli kuulutus 'Kontula - Gårdsbacka' (sen jälkeen ei tullut enää mitään kuulutuksia) ja sama teksti pyöri näytöillä. Urheilupuiston kohdalla luki 'Tapiola - Hagalund' ja hieman ennen Aalto-yliopiston metroasemaa 'Itäkeskus - Östra Centrum.


Tänään ei ole yhdessäkään metrossa, jolla kuljin, toimineet kuulutukset kuten pitäisi.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tällainen tapaus on puhuttanut uutisissa: "Päiväkotiryhmän kauhunhetket Helsingin metrossa: kolme 3-vuotiasta jäi keskenään metrolaiturille, kun juna jatkoi matkaansa". Tuossa tuskin on mitään isompaa moitittavaa kuljettajan toiminnassa, mutta muuten huomiota herättävä tapaus. Uutisen kommenttiosiossa on myös paljon mielenkiintoisia näkemyksiä.
> 
> Itsellekin heräsi tapauksesta se kysymys, että onko tuota mahdollisuutta avata vain tietyn vaunun ovet koskaan pohdittu? Nykyiselläänhän tuo ei ilmeisesti ole teknisesti mahdollista.


Siis miksei ovien lukitusta vaan avattu niin että kyseisen oven olisi voinut avata oven nappia painamalla? 

Millä tavalla hätäavauskahva toimii, jos neuvokkaampi hoitaja olisi kiskaissut siitä ja avannut ovet käsin, menisikö ne takaisin kiinni ilman kummempia kommervenkkejä?

----------


## Markku K

> Peruuttaminen on kyllä junilla mahdollista, mutta veikkaan sen vaativan lupaa ja muita toimenpiteitä kuljettajan ja valvomon välillä (koska opastin on ohitettu jne.). Kukaan ei ole laiturilla tai radan varressa varmistamassa, että riskiä ei ole.


Kuljettaja voi peruuttaa junaa liikenteenohjaajan luvalla. Matkustajaliikenteen ollessa kyseessä liikenteenohjaajan tulee varmistaa että kukaan ei jää peruuttavan junan alle (pullonkerääjät jne). Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa riittävän hyviä kamerakuvia junan takaa tai järjestyksenvalvojan/muun henkilökunnan paikallaoloa silminä+jatkuva yhteys liikenteenohjaajaan. Jos nämä ei onnistu, junan peruuttaminen laituriin ei ole mahdollista matkustajaliikenteen aikana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:57 ----------




> Siis miksei ovien lukitusta vaan avattu niin että kyseisen oven olisi voinut avata oven nappia painamalla?


Jos ovet laitetaan matkustajakäytölle, "napeille", koskee se kaikkia sen puolen ovia. Joku onneton olisi voinut avata oven tunnelissa olevasta vaunusta ja pudota radalle.




> Millä tavalla hätäavauskahva toimii, jos neuvokkaampi hoitaja olisi kiskaissut siitä ja avannut ovet käsin, menisikö ne takaisin kiinni ilman kummempia kommervenkkejä?


Kahva poistaa lukituksen jonka jälkeen ovet voi vetää auki. En kuitenkaan toivo että päiväkotiryhmän metromatkustusta suunnitellaan tämän varaan, vaan niin että koko ryhmä on tiiviinä roikkana menossa sisään ja ulos.

----------


## tapatin

Painoin näemmä väärää nappia ja vanha viestini poistui, mutta tässä lisätietoa tänään Kampissa sattuneesta henkilövahingosta: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10082238 
Vahingossa mukana ollut juna oli 305.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Painoin näemmä väärää nappia ja vanha viestini poistui, mutta tässä lisätietoa tänään Kampissa sattuneesta henkilövahingosta: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10082238 
> Vahingossa mukana ollut juna oli 305.


Istuin lähtövalmiissa junassa Mellunmäessä kuljettajan kuuluttaessa, että Kampissa on henkilö pudonnut radalle ja koko metroliikenne on pysähdyksissä. Kuulutus ei tuntunut aiheuttavan isompaa hämminkiä. Muuan mies pari penkkiriviä taaempana tuntui olevan hädissään, kun olisi pitänyt ehtiä junaan. Hän soitteli sinne sun tänne, että täällä ollaan jumissa Mellunmäessä ja tuskin ehditään ajoissa.

Oli muuten huvittavaa seurata viime hetken pikajuoksijoita, jotka junaan päästyään tuntuivat ihmettelevän, miksi täällä on niin täyttä. Etummainen vaunu oli nimittäin melkein tuulilasikuormassa.

Juna lähti runsaan vartin myöhässä.

Laiturinäytöissä puhuttiin ensin henkilövahingosta, myöhemmin häiriöstä, odotusaikaa olisi peräti 15 minuuttia. Palatessani Ruoholahdesta klo 13.00 jälkeen näytöillä kerrottiin, että liikenne on palautumassa häiriön jälkeen.

Luulenpa, ettei tuo alussa mainittu mies ehtinyt siihen junaan, johon liput oli ostettu.

----------


## EVhki

Viime päivinä olen sattunut useampaan otteeseen olemaan liikkeellä, kun metroliikenne ei ole kulkenut aivan normaalisti. Kuljettajien tiedotuskuulutukset ovat kuuluneet todella huonosti alhaisen volyymin vuoksi, eikä tiedotteiden kaikista osista ole saanut ollenkaan selvää. Metroissa ei ole myöskään ollut mitään erityisempää meteliä. Onkohan volyymiä mahdollista säätää yleisesti hieman voimakkaammaksi tai onko kuljettajia opastettu siitä, miten puhe kuuluisi mahdollisimman hyvin?

Lisäksi havaitsin tänään muistaakseni vaunussa 313 vielä molemmat alla mainituista kuulutustekstivirheistä:




> Viime päivinä joissain M300-junissa on itään päin mennessä Itäkeskuksessa näytetty kuulutusnäytöissä aseman nimi kahdesti peräkkäin ("Itäkeskus, Itäkeskus, tämä juna jatkaa..."). Lisäksi ruotsinkielinen kuulutus ei näy kokonaan. En ole enää vaunujen numeroista ihan varma, ehkä 318 ja 319.

----------


## msorri

Metrossahan on nyt tänään ollut (ja on tälläkin hetkellä) monenmoista häiriötä. Aamuseitsemän aikoihin Herttoniemessä ratavaurio pakotti käyttämään vain yhtä raidetta, josta johtui n. 15 minuutin myöhästymiset.

Nyt sitten keskipäivän aikaan palorullaovet Ruoholahdessa vikaantuivat, eikä niiden aukioloa pystytty varmistamaan. Tästä johtui koko liikenteen seisahdus alkaen noin klo 12:20.

Nyt sitten 13:15 saatiin metroliikenne idän suunnasta pyörimään Kampin kääntöraiteen voimin. (Ainakin jotenkuten. Kirjoitushetkellä ollaan seisty Itäkeskuksen tulo-opastimella noin viisi minuuttia.)

Metrovalvomon mukaan junat alkavat liikkumaan ennen kello kahta.

E: 13:40 aikoihin metroliikenne saatiin toimimaan väleillä Matinkylä-Lauttasaari sekä Kamppi-Vuosaari/Mellunmäki. Lauttasaari-Kamppi välillä on korvaava bussi.


PS: Vaunu 309-A oli täydellisessä radiohiljaisuudessa, muissa vaunuissa kuulutukset toimivat.

----------


## EVhki

> 13:40 aikoihin metroliikenne saatiin toimimaan väleillä Matinkylä-Lauttasaari sekä Kamppi-Vuosaari/Mellunmäki..


Onko kukaan tältä foorumilta ollut tuolloin liikkeellä Lauttasaaressa? Mitenkähän hyvin Lauttasaari on toiminut pääteasemana?

----------


## Vainma

> Onko kukaan tältä foorumilta ollut tuolloin liikkeellä Lauttasaaressa? Mitenkähän hyvin Lauttasaari on toiminut pääteasemana?


Lauttasaaresta ei ole tietoa, mutta Koivusaareen saapunut juna saatiin käännettyä kätevästi aseman länsipään vaihteissa takaisin kohti Matinkylää.
Lauttasaaren vaihteet sijaitsevat itäpäässä, joten sinne ei välttämättä ole saatu asetettua kulkutietä. (Tämä on vain oma arvioni, muut korjatkoon)

----------


## Makke93

Tänäänkin oli kai jälleen ongelmia metroliikenteen kanssa. Häiriöinfo sanoi puolenpäivän aikaan, että on harvennetut ja epäsäännölliset vuoroväli Kulosaaressa olevan ratavaurion takia, eli ilmeisesti se eilinen vika uusiutui. Iltapäivällä oli edelleen epätasainen vuoroväli, mutta tällä kertaa syyksi kerrottiin kuljettajapula.

----------


## Jolittn

Lisäksi tänään aamulla n. 9.15-9.30 tapahtui Siilitiellä ovivika, joka pysäytti metroliikenteen joksikin aikaa. Itse odotin metroa Herttoniemessä, jossa liikenteenohjauksen kuulutukset kuuluivat n. 5 minuutin välein - hyvää matkustajainformaatiota! Junien saapumisajat eivät näkyneet näytöillä, niiden sijasta näkyivät pelkät määränpäät kyseiseltä laiturilta sekä vierivä tiedoite poikkeustilanteesta. Mainittiin myös, että idän suuntaan saattaa junan määränpää muuttua kesken matkan - liittyyköhän tämä mahdollisuuteen kuroa vuorovälejä umpeen esim. kääntämällä junia Itäkeskuksessa?  

Ensimmäinen Herttoniemeen Siilitieltä saapunut metro oli M300-sarjaa ja tupaten täynnä. Liekö tämä ollut hajonnut juna, joka oli saatu korjattua, vai mahdettiinkohan viallinen yksikkö vetää suoraan varikolle, tämähän olisi Siilitieltä varsin helposti tehtävissä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:49 ----------




> Onko kukaan tältä foorumilta ollut tuolloin liikkeellä Lauttasaaressa? Mitenkähän hyvin Lauttasaari on toiminut pääteasemana?


Luulisi, että Länsimetrossa mikä tahansa asema palvelee melko hyvin pääteasemana, jos vaihteet vain ovat sopivasti. Lauttasaari taisi olla Länsimetron koeajojen idän puoleinen pääteasema, ja junien kääntäminen onnistunee hätäpoistumistasoja hyödyntäen myös tunnelissa - tämähän ei liene vanhan tunnelin puolella mahdollista.

----------


## juhanahi

> Onko kukaan tältä foorumilta ollut tuolloin liikkeellä Lauttasaaressa? Mitenkähän hyvin Lauttasaari on toiminut pääteasemana?





> Lauttasaaresta ei ole tietoa, mutta Koivusaareen saapunut juna saatiin käännettyä kätevästi aseman länsipään vaihteissa takaisin kohti Matinkylää.
> Lauttasaaren vaihteet sijaitsevat itäpäässä, joten sinne ei välttämättä ole saatu asetettua kulkutietä. (Tämä on vain oma arvioni, muut korjatkoon)


Lauttasaaren länsipuolella ei ole vaihteita, joten siinä mielessä se ei ole lännen suunnasta tultaessa ideaalein asema. Koivusaari olisi puhtaasti metron raiteistoa ajatellen parempi, mutta sijaintinsa ja korvaavien yhteyksien kannalta se on tietysti varsin huono. Tämän vuoksi ko. häiriön aikana ajettiin pääosin Lauttasaareen asti, siten, että hyödynnettiin Koivusaaren länsipuolisia vaihteita. Koivusaaren vaihteita ja tarvittaessa molempia raiteita käyttäen voidaan siis käyttää Lauttasaartakin pääteasemana lännen suunnasta, eli KOS-LAS väliä ajetaan sitten kumpaakin raidetta molempiin suuntiin. Tämä ei tietystikään salli mahdottoman tiheää vuoroväliä, mutta eipä sellainen usein tämänkaltaisessa poikkeusliikenteessä muutenkaan tule kyseeseen.




> Luulisi, että Länsimetrossa mikä tahansa asema palvelee melko hyvin pääteasemana, jos vaihteet vain ovat sopivasti. Lauttasaari taisi olla Länsimetron koeajojen idän puoleinen pääteasema, ja junien kääntäminen onnistunee hätäpoistumistasoja hyödyntäen myös tunnelissa - tämähän ei liene vanhan tunnelin puolella mahdollista.


Yksittäisen tai yksittäisiä junia voi tosiaan harvinaisemmassa poikkeustilanteessa sujuvasti käännättää länsimetrossa melkeinpä missä vain, asemien välilläkin. Länsimetrossa ja pääosin myös vanhassa metrossa mitä tahansa asemaa voi käyttää pääteasemana, mutta tosiaan vaihteiden sijainti viime kädessä sanelee sen, kuinka järkevä vaihtoehto mikäkin laituri mistäkin suunnasta on. Jatkuvampaan poikkeusliikennöintiin asemien välisiä osuuksia ei kuitenkaan länsimetrossakaan voida hyödyntää kääntöraiteenomaisesti, koska turvalaitteita ja liikenteenohjausjärjestelmää ei ole suunniteltu tähän, ja manuaalisen työn määrä kasvaa liikaa. Länsimetron koeajoissa enemmän käytettiin idän pääteasemana Koivusaaren asemaa ja osittain Lauttasaaren asemaa siten kuin ylempänä on kuvattu (eli KOS vaihteita hyödyntäen). Lauttasaaren itäpuolella käytiin kyllä koeajoissa kääntymässä testitarpeiden mukaan, mutta varsin pienessä mittakaavassa kuitenkin.




> Tänäänkin oli kai jälleen ongelmia metroliikenteen kanssa. Häiriöinfo sanoi puolenpäivän aikaan, että on harvennetut ja epäsäännölliset vuoroväli Kulosaaressa olevan ratavaurion takia, eli ilmeisesti se eilinen vika uusiutui. Iltapäivällä oli edelleen epätasainen vuoroväli, mutta tällä kertaa syyksi kerrottiin kuljettajapula.


Ei uusiutunut. Keskiviikkona oli kisko poikki Herttoniemessä (sekä myöhemmin palorullaoviongelma Ruoholahdessa) ja torstaina oli virtakisko poikki Kulosaaressa. Erillisiä keissejä siis. Torstai-iltapäivällä ei tosiaan ollut sinänsä ulkoista häiriötä, mutta liikenne oli aamuisesta kokonaisuutena varsin sekaisin, koska matkustajapalvelun takia kaikki junat ajettiin melko pitkään Matinkylään saakka --> vuoro- ja kuljettajakierto meni sitä kautta totaalisen sekaisin --> olisi tarvittu merkittävää lisäreserviä kuljettajienkin saralla, jotta iltapäivää oltaisiin voitu hoitaa täydellä junamäärällä. Muutenkin koko päivä oli liikenteenohjauksellisesti oli todella haastava, koska tällä hetkellä ei ole käytössä Helsingin puolella aikatauluautomatiikkaa, mutta lännen aikatauluautomatiikka & koko metron matkustajainfo edellyttäisi varsinaisen liikenteen ohjaamisen lisäksi manuaalitoimia myös idän puolella. 




> Mainittiin myös, että idän suuntaan saattaa junan määränpää muuttua kesken matkan - liittyyköhän tämä mahdollisuuteen kuroa vuorovälejä umpeen esim. kääntämällä junia Itäkeskuksessa?


Itäkeskusta käytetään käännättämiseen lännen suunnasta varsin harvoin, koska laituriratkaisu ei ole tähän kovin optimaalinen. Määränpäämuutokset johtuivat vuorokiertojen merkittävästä häiriintymisestä sekä edellä mainituista liikenteenohjausjärjestelmien rajoitteista: lännestä hilipatihippaa takaisin kohti itää lähdettäessä ei yksinkertaisesti aina ollut heti varmuudella mahdollista todeta, mikä on tarkoituksenmukaisin pääteasema itäpäässä. Joissain tilanteissa muutoksia jouduttiin tekemään kesken matkan, jottei toiselle haaralle pääse repeämään liian pitkää vuoroväliä. Lisäksi määränpäämuutokset niin idässä kun lännessä ovat saattaneet olla tarkoituksenmukaisia myös vuorokierron normalisoinnin kannalta.




> Ensimmäinen Herttoniemeen Siilitieltä saapunut metro oli M300-sarjaa ja tupaten täynnä. Liekö tämä ollut hajonnut juna, joka oli saatu korjattua, vai mahdettiinkohan viallinen yksikkö vetää suoraan varikolle, tämähän olisi Siilitieltä varsin helposti tehtävissä?


Ei ollut tarvetta viedä varikolle, vaan matkaa saatiin jatkettua kikkamiehen konsultaatiolla kuljettajan toimin.

----------


## Minä vain

Keskiviikkona kulki Matinkylän ja Mellunmäen välillä junia, joiden linjatunnuksena näkyi M2A M300-junien sisänäytöillä. Sitä en ole koskaan päässyt näkemään, mikä on Tapiolan ja Vuosaaren välisen junan linjatunnus, kun M1B on varattu itäkeskuksesta Vuosaareen kulkeville varikkovuoroille.

Itäkeskuksessa saisi kyllä vaihtaa vaihteet, kun tihentyneen vuorovälin ja epäluotettavan liikennöinnin takia junat joutuu nykyään seisomaan usein ennen Itäkeskusta, mutta Vuosaaren junia ei ohjata keskimmäiselle raiteelle Sn 35 vaihteistojen takia.

----------


## APH

> Keskiviikkona kulki Matinkylän ja Mellunmäen välillä junia, joiden linjatunnuksena näkyi M2A M300-junien sisänäytöillä. Sitä en ole koskaan päässyt näkemään, mikä on Tapiolan ja Vuosaaren välisen junan linjatunnus, kun M1B on varattu itäkeskuksesta Vuosaareen kulkeville varikkovuoroille.
> 
> Itäkeskuksessa saisi kyllä vaihtaa vaihteet, kun tihentyneen vuorovälin ja epäluotettavan liikennöinnin takia junat joutuu nykyään seisomaan usein ennen Itäkeskusta, mutta Vuosaaren junia ei ohjata keskimmäiselle raiteelle Sn 35 vaihteistojen takia.


Itse en ihan ymmärrä linjatunnusten käyttöä metrossa, linjatunnuksiahan ei käytetä kuin M300-junissa ja niissäkin vain sisänäytöissä. 
Lisäksi kun vakituisia linjoja on käytännössä vain kaksi, en näe tarvetta yksilöidä niitä millään kirjain-numeroyhdistelmillä

----------


## msorri

> Itse en ihan ymmärrä linjatunnusten käyttöä metrossa, linjatunnuksiahan ei käytetä kuin M300-junissa ja niissäkin vain sisänäytöissä. 
> Lisäksi kun vakituisia linjoja on käytännössä vain kaksi, en näe tarvetta yksilöidä niitä millään kirjain-numeroyhdistelmillä


Vakituisia linjojahan on itse asiassa kolme, M1 Matinkylä-Vuosaari, M1B Itäkeskus-Vuosaari sekä M2 Tapiola-Mellunmäki.

Omasta mielestäni linjatunnukset saisi ulottaa kaikkiin sarjoihin, joka helpottaisi etenkin turistien ja ulkopaikkakuntalaisten navigointia metrossa. (E: Varsinkin lähivuosien peruskorjauksen yhteydessä, kun infolaitteet vaihdetaan uusiin, voisi linjanumeroiden lisäys olla paikallaan.)

Poikkeusliikenne- ja härdellipäivinä linjatunnukset voisi kyllä hyvinkin unohtaa, etenkin mikäli joudutaan käyttämään normaalista poikkeavia pääte- tai alkuasemia.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Vakituisia linjojahan on itse asiassa kolme, M1 Matinkylä-Vuosaari, M1B Itäkeskus-Vuosaari sekä M2 Tapiola-Mellunmäki.
> 
> Omasta mielestäni linjatunnukset saisi ulottaa kaikkiin sarjoihin, joka helpottaisi etenkin turistien ja ulkopaikkakuntalaisten navigointia metrossa. (E: Varsinkin lähivuosien peruskorjauksen yhteydessä, kun infolaitteet vaihdetaan uusiin, voisi linjanumeroiden lisäys olla paikallaan.)
> 
> Poikkeusliikenne- ja härdellipäivinä linjatunnukset voisi kyllä hyvinkin unohtaa, etenkin mikäli joudutaan käyttämään normaalista poikkeavia pääte- tai alkuasemia.


Eikös aamuisin ajeta myös Itäkeskus - Mellunmäki, M2B?

----------


## Huppu

> Lauttasaaren länsipuolella ei ole vaihteita, joten siinä mielessä se ei ole lännen suunnasta tultaessa ideaalein asema. Koivusaari olisi puhtaasti metron raiteistoa ajatellen parempi, mutta sijaintinsa ja korvaavien yhteyksien kannalta se on tietysti varsin huono. Tämän vuoksi ko. häiriön aikana ajettiin pääosin Lauttasaareen asti, siten, että hyödynnettiin Koivusaaren länsipuolisia vaihteita. Koivusaaren vaihteita ja tarvittaessa molempia raiteita käyttäen voidaan siis käyttää Lauttasaartakin pääteasemana lännen suunnasta, eli KOS-LAS väliä ajetaan sitten kumpaakin raidetta molempiin suuntiin. Tämä ei tietystikään salli mahdottoman tiheää vuoroväliä, mutta eipä sellainen usein tämänkaltaisessa poikkeusliikenteessä muutenkaan tule kyseeseen.
> 
> 
> Yksittäisen tai yksittäisiä junia voi tosiaan harvinaisemmassa poikkeustilanteessa sujuvasti käännättää länsimetrossa melkeinpä missä vain, asemien välilläkin. Länsimetrossa ja pääosin myös vanhassa metrossa mitä tahansa asemaa voi käyttää pääteasemana, mutta tosiaan vaihteiden sijainti viime kädessä sanelee sen, kuinka järkevä vaihtoehto mikäkin laituri mistäkin suunnasta on. Jatkuvampaan poikkeusliikennöintiin asemien välisiä osuuksia ei kuitenkaan länsimetrossakaan voida hyödyntää kääntöraiteenomaisesti, koska turvalaitteita ja liikenteenohjausjärjestelmää ei ole suunniteltu tähän, ja manuaalisen työn määrä kasvaa liikaa. Länsimetron koeajoissa enemmän käytettiin idän pääteasemana Koivusaaren asemaa ja osittain Lauttasaaren asemaa siten kuin ylempänä on kuvattu (eli KOS vaihteita hyödyntäen). Lauttasaaren itäpuolella käytiin kyllä koeajoissa kääntymässä testitarpeiden mukaan, mutta varsin pienessä mittakaavassa kuitenkin.
> 
> 
> Ei uusiutunut. Keskiviikkona oli kisko poikki Herttoniemessä (sekä myöhemmin palorullaoviongelma Ruoholahdessa) ja torstaina oli virtakisko poikki Kulosaaressa. Erillisiä keissejä siis. Torstai-iltapäivällä ei tosiaan ollut sinänsä ulkoista häiriötä, mutta liikenne oli aamuisesta kokonaisuutena varsin sekaisin, koska matkustajapalvelun takia kaikki junat ajettiin melko pitkään Matinkylään saakka --> vuoro- ja kuljettajakierto meni sitä kautta totaalisen sekaisin --> olisi tarvittu merkittävää lisäreserviä kuljettajienkin saralla, jotta iltapäivää oltaisiin voitu hoitaa täydellä junamäärällä. Muutenkin koko päivä oli liikenteenohjauksellisesti oli todella haastava, koska tällä hetkellä ei ole käytössä Helsingin puolella aikatauluautomatiikkaa, mutta lännen aikatauluautomatiikka & koko metron matkustajainfo edellyttäisi varsinaisen liikenteen ohjaamisen lisäksi manuaalitoimia myös idän puolella. 
> 
> 
> ...


Kiitos perusteellisesta ja mielenkiintoisista tiedoista!

----------


## aki

Tänä aamuna jälleen ongelmia metroliikenteessä. Häiriötiedote: Metro M1 ja M2, liikennöidään harvennetuin vuoroin. Syy: este raiteilla välillä Kamppi - Ruoholahti. Arvioitu kesto: 5.50 - 10.00.

Hajonnut juna vai mistä esteestä on kyse?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tänä aamuna jälleen ongelmia metroliikenteessä. Häiriötiedote: Metro M1 ja M2, liikennöidään harvennetuin vuoroin. Syy: este raiteilla välillä Kamppi - Ruoholahti. Arvioitu kesto: 5.50 - 10.00.
> 
> Hajonnut juna vai mistä esteestä on kyse?


Kuljettaja kuulutteli että kyseessä olisi vikaantunut palorullaovi Kampin asemalla. Liikenteenohjaus kuulutteli että Kampissa ajetaan raidetta 1 molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## APH

306 ajaa tällä hetkellä itään sisäinfolaitteet pois käytöstä. Kuulutukset ja sisänäytöt siis pimeänä, keulan linjakilpi näytti kuitenkin toimivan.

----------


## lauriv

Kuuluuko muuten kaikissa metrojunissa sarjasta riippumatta (M100, M200 & M300) kuulua pääteasemalle (tässä tapauksessa Matinkylään) saavuttaessa kuulutus "_Matinkylä, pääteasema. Tämä juna menee kääntöraiteelle, olkaa hyvä ja nouskaa junasta._"? Toisinaan, kuten esimerkiksi eilen ~15 aikoihin Matinkylään saapuneessa M300-sarjan metrojunassa (305 muistaakseni) kuului vain "_Matinkylä, pääteasema. Matinkylä, ändstation. Matinkylä, terminus._".

----------


## msorri

> Kuuluuko muuten kaikissa metrojunissa sarjasta riippumatta (M100, M200 & M300) kuulua pääteasemalle (tässä tapauksessa Matinkylään) saavuttaessa kuulutus "_Matinkylä, pääteasema. Tämä juna menee kääntöraiteelle, olkaa hyvä ja nouskaa junasta._"? Toisinaan, kuten esimerkiksi eilen ~15 aikoihin Matinkylään saapuneessa M300-sarjan metrojunassa (305 muistaakseni) kuului vain "_Matinkylä, pääteasema. Matinkylä, ändstation. Matinkylä, terminus._".


Menikö se kuitenkin kääntöraiteelle?

Mikäli metro on menossa kääntöraiteelle, kuuluu "nouskaa junasta"-kuulutus. Mikäli ei ole menossa, kuulutetaan ainoastaan aseman nimi ja "pääteasema".

----------


## Markku K

Junien kuulutuksissa on yksi liikkuva asia: kuljettaja ei voi tietää ennakkoon mitä liikenteenohjaus aikoo tehdä pääteasemalla kääntymisen suhteen. Eikä tiedä liikenteenohjauskaan. 
Oletus on tietysti että vuoro+klo = ajetaan ennaltasuunnitellusti laiturissa kääntäen tai kääntöraiteen kautta.
Mutta tilanne muuttuu joidenkin junien osalta päivittäin. Vaikka ennuste näyttää että juna menee kääntöraiteen kautta, voi viimeisellä asemavälilläkin vielä tulla muutos ja juna käännetään laiturissa. Tai toisinpäin.
Reittikuulutuslaitteiston käpistely asemalähestymisen aikana ei välttämättä ole mahdollista tähystämisen johdosta.

----------


## msorri

Junassa 307 oli vikavalot päällä sekä vaunun 307-C ovi auki -valo ei palanut ovien ollessa auki.

----------


## lauriv

Klo ~14.55 metrojunassa 315(-D) Matinkylän suuntaan hieman ennen Niittykummun metroasemaa alkoi informaationäytöillä pyöriä teksti "_Niittykumpu, pääteasema. Ängskulla, ändstation_. Normaalisti mentiin kuitenkin Matinkylään asti, jokin tilapäinen häiriö tms. ehkäpä.

----------


## MaZo

> Klo ~14.55 metrojunassa 315(-D) Matinkylän suuntaan hieman ennen Niittykummun metroasemaa alkoi informaationäytöillä pyöriä teksti "_Niittykumpu, pääteasema. Ängskulla, ändstation_. Normaalisti mentiin kuitenkin Matinkylään asti, jokin tilapäinen häiriö tms. ehkäpä.


No johan on erikoista. Niittykumpuun päättyviä reittejä ei ole M300 (eikä tietääkseni muissakaan) junissa lainkaan, eli tuo on täysin käsittämätöntä ja täytyy syynätä tarkemmin.
Kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## msorri

Puotilan asemalla sekä tunnelissa Puotilan jälkeen oli kolmen aikoihin tunnelin seinän puolella olevat valot päällä. Onko nämä varavalot?

----------


## Pekkaeero

Mellunmäestä lähtenyt juna (en muista kellonaikaa) kuulutti  Kontulaa vasta puolisen kilometriä Kontulan jälkeen Myllypuroon päin ja vastaavasti Myllypuroa vähän ennen Itäkeskusta. Jäin kyydistä Itäkeskuksessa klo 13.50. Siellä kuljettajalla tuntui olevan kova kiire sulkea ovia. Takimmaisesta vaunusta (126) oli tulossa ulos kahdet lastenvaunut, joiden välissä kuski yritti sulkea ovet. Vihdoin kolmannen piippauksen jälkeen juna pääsi jatkamaan matkaansa. Mikähän kiire kuljettajalla mahtoi olla? Mellunmäen laiturinäytöissä oli ollut 2 minuuttia lähtöön, mutta juna lähti heti kun kuljettaja oli vaihtanut ajopäätä ja päässyt ohjaamoon.

Paluumatkalla totesin (n. klo 14.20), että Iiriksen näkövammaisia varten tarkoitettu laiturikuulutus (seuraava juna Mellunmäkeen/Vuosaareen) oli pitkästä aikaa käytössä. En muista kuulleeni tätä kuulutusta Länsimetron aloituksen jälkeen. Se oli vain vähän jäljessä: Seuraava juna Vuosaareen, mutta kyseisestä junasta näkyivät enää perävalot. Astuin seuraavan Mellunmäkeen menevän junan kyytiin, joten en kuullut, mitä laiturilla sen jälkeen kuulutettiin.

----------


## EVhki

> Siellä kuljettajalla tuntui olevan kova kiire sulkea ovia. Takimmaisesta vaunusta (126) oli tulossa ulos kahdet lastenvaunut, joiden välissä kuski yritti sulkea ovet.


Tuosta muistui mieleeni, että joskus varmaankin talven aikana havaitsin myös outoa toimintaa kuljettajalta. Metro oli melko täynnä iltaruuhkassa ja kuljettaja yritti sulkea ovia, ennen kuin matkustajat olivat ehtineet edes astua kyytiin. Tämä toistui usealla asemalla ja selvästi hidasti junan kulkua, sillä ovet eivät tietenkään menneet kiinni, kun matkustajia oli yhä ovien välissä (ja ovien sulkeminen kesken lastauksen tietenkin hidasti lastausta). Tuolloin unohdin laittaa asiasta tänne, enkä enää tietenkään muista ajankohtaa.

----------


## APH

Huomasin tässä HSL:n tiedotteessa huomionarvoisen asian: siinä siis eritellään metroliikenteen ongelmien taustalla olevia syitä ja yhdessä kohdassa mainitaan, että "Vanhoissa M200-metrojunissa on myös ilmennyt teknisiä ongelmia, jotka ovat aiheuttaneet häiriöitä".
Mitä ongelmia erityisesti M200-junissa on oikein ollut?

----------


## EVhki

Vaunun 313 asemanäytöt/kuulutusnäytöt olivat tänään illalla pimeinä. En muistanut kiinnittää huomiota siihen, kuuluivatko kuulutukset.

Rastilan metroasemalle (asemalaiturille) oli ilmestynyt lappuja, joissa kiellettiin lintujen ruokkiminen. Onkohan tuolla asemalla oikeasti joku ruokkinut lintuja?

----------


## msorri

Olen nyt melkein jokaisena päivänä viime kuukauden aikana kuunnellut laiturikuulutuksia Itäkeskuksessa. 

Havaintoni asiasta on se että Mellunmäen kuulutus tulee lähes poikkeuksetta kun metrosta näkyy enää perävalot, ja Vuosaaren kuulutus taasen tulee joko kun Mellunmäkeen menevä juna on seuraava tai Vuosaaren junasta näkyy vain perävalot.

Näiden havaintojen perusteella mielestäni kuulutukset ovat täysin hyödyttömiä, kun ne tulevat melkein koko ajan väärään aikaan.

----------


## EVhki

Tänä iltapäivänä on ollut merkittävä määrä peruttuja vuoroja henkilöstövajeen vuoksi (lähde: liikennetiedote). Linjalta M1 puuttuu ilmeisesti 3 peräkkäistä metrojunaa (päätelty perutuista vuoroista). Mitenköhän Matinkylässä on pärjätty/pärjätään, jos siellä on tullut/tulee liikenteeseen 20 minuutin tauko noiden peruutusten vuoksi?

----------


## Miska

> Tänä iltapäivänä on ollut merkittävä määrä peruttuja vuoroja henkilöstövajeen vuoksi (lähde: liikennetiedote). Linjalta M1 puuttuu ilmeisesti 3 peräkkäistä metrojunaa (päätelty perutuista vuoroista). Mitenköhän Matinkylässä on pärjätty/pärjätään, jos siellä on tullut/tulee liikenteeseen 20 minuutin tauko noiden peruutusten vuoksi?


Useampia peräkkäisiä vuoroja on peruttu myös illalla. Esimerkiksi Mellunmäen linjalla on illalla useampaankin otteeseen puolen tunnin vuoroväli tavanomaisen 10 minuutin sijaan. Myöhäisillasta runko-osuudella on ainakin yksi 20 min vuoroväli (normaalisti 5 min), kun molemmilla metrolinjoilla on peruutuksia samaan aikaan.

----------


## EVhki

Onkohan Reittioppaaseen joskus tulossa reaaliaikaisia asema-aikatauluja metrolle? Tällaisina päivinä olisi aika kätevää tietää, missä metroja milloinkin liikkuu.

----------


## Makke93

> Onkohan Reittioppaaseen joskus tulossa reaaliaikaisia asema-aikatauluja metrolle? Tällaisina päivinä olisi aika kätevää tietää, missä metroja milloinkin liikkuu.


Ennen ainakin livekartta -demossa ja nysse-sovelluksessa näkyi metron nuolet myös. Tällä hetkellä ei tosin näy livedemossa mitään ja Nysse näyttää vain lähijunat kartalla, vaikka suurin osa linjoista näkyy reittioppaassa. Itse huomasin ettei metrojen sijainteja näy enää kun Länsimetron liityntälinjasto aloitti, mikä vaikutti vähän epäilyttävältä, vaikka toisaalta se saattoi olla tapahtunut jo aikaisemmin.

----------


## jodo

> Tuosta muistui mieleeni, että joskus varmaankin talven aikana havaitsin myös outoa toimintaa kuljettajalta. Metro oli melko täynnä iltaruuhkassa ja kuljettaja yritti sulkea ovia, ennen kuin matkustajat olivat ehtineet edes astua kyytiin. Tämä toistui usealla asemalla ja selvästi hidasti junan kulkua, sillä ovet eivät tietenkään menneet kiinni, kun matkustajia oli yhä ovien välissä (ja ovien sulkeminen kesken lastauksen tietenkin hidasti lastausta). Tuolloin unohdin laittaa asiasta tänne, enkä enää tietenkään muista ajankohtaa.


Ehkäpä siinä on ollut sellainen tilanne että jonkun oven kohdalle kertyy jonoa joka ei loppuisi koskaan kun uusia matkustajia tulisi koko ajan, ja jos niitä ovia ei yrittäisi sulkea niin ei juna pääsisi koskaan lähtemään. Ja etenkin kun metron aikataulut ovat nykyään aivan liian tiukat niin tällaisia tilanteita varmasti syntyy.

----------


## MaZo

> Ehkäpä siinä on ollut sellainen tilanne että jonkun oven kohdalle kertyy jonoa joka ei loppuisi koskaan kun uusia matkustajia tulisi koko ajan, ja jos niitä ovia ei yrittäisi sulkea niin ei juna pääsisi koskaan lähtemään. Ja etenkin kun metron aikataulut ovat nykyään aivan liian tiukat niin tällaisia tilanteita varmasti syntyy.


Rautatientori on erinomainen esimerkki tällaisesta. Ruuhka-aikana ihmisvirta rullaportaista on jatkuva ja valtaosa matkustajista (myös ajoissa asemalla olleet) haluaa junaan yhdestä tai kahdesta portaiden kohdalla olevasta ovesta, joka on todella hidasta. Toki tätä tapahtuu myös muilla asemilla.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Useampia peräkkäisiä vuoroja on peruttu myös illalla. Esimerkiksi Mellunmäen linjalla on illalla useampaankin otteeseen puolen tunnin vuoroväli tavanomaisen 10 minuutin sijaan. Myöhäisillasta runko-osuudella on ainakin yksi 20 min vuoroväli (normaalisti 5 min), kun molemmilla metrolinjoilla on peruutuksia samaan aikaan.


Mitenkäs tällaisessa tilanteessa, jos metromatkustajan pitää jatkaa matkaansa liityntäbussilla ja hän käyttääpi matkakortin arvoa tai muuta vastaavaa maksutapaa: Jos vaihtoaika menee umpeen kesken kaiken johtuen junien peruutuksista ja mahdollisesti niistä aiheutuvista lisämyöhästymisistä liityntäbussista myöhästymisenäkin niin sallitaanko matkustajan jatkaa matkaansa liityntäbussissa vanhentuneella lipulla?
Tai ei, älkääs sanoko, antakaas kun arvaan: Ei tietenkään sallita -sehän olisi jopa asiakaspalvelua...

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Ehkäpä siinä on ollut sellainen tilanne että jonkun oven kohdalle kertyy jonoa joka ei loppuisi koskaan kun uusia matkustajia tulisi koko ajan, ja jos niitä ovia ei yrittäisi sulkea niin ei juna pääsisi koskaan lähtemään. Ja etenkin kun metron aikataulut ovat nykyään aivan liian tiukat niin tällaisia tilanteita varmasti syntyy.


Viestissäni 8.3.2018 sanoin, että junan takimmaisesta ovesta * oli tulossa ulos* kahdet lastenvaunut, ja kuljettaja yritti epätoivoisesti sulkea ovia. Kyytiin pyrkineet matkustajat olivat jo tunkeneet sisään poistuvista välittämättä, ja lisää porukkaa oli tulossa koko ajan.

----------


## EVhki

> Ehkäpä siinä on ollut sellainen tilanne että jonkun oven kohdalle kertyy jonoa joka ei loppuisi koskaan kun uusia matkustajia tulisi koko ajan, ja jos niitä ovia ei yrittäisi sulkea niin ei juna pääsisi koskaan lähtemään. Ja etenkin kun metron aikataulut ovat nykyään aivan liian tiukat niin tällaisia tilanteita varmasti syntyy.


Tässä tapauksessa yksi asemista oli Kulosaari, jota ei suurista ruuhkista tunneta. Ja yhtenä pointtina oli se, että koska ovet eivät kuitenkaan päässeet sulkeutumaan, toiminta lopulta hidasti metron lähtöä usealta asemalta. Viime hetken juoksijat ym. ovat sitten toki oma asiansa, tässä ei niistä ollut kyse.

----------


## lauriv

Metrojunassa 319-D tänään klo ~14.54 kohti Matinkylää informaatiojärjestelmä eli omaa elämäänsä:

-Aalto-yliopiston metroasemalta eteenpäin seuraavana asemana näkyi "Puotila - Botby Gård"
-hieman ennen Tapiolan metroasemaa näytöillä alkoi pyöriä teksti "Rastila, pääteasema - Rastböle, ändstation"
-hieman ennen Urheilupuiston metroasemaa näytöillä alkoi pyöriä teksti "Vuosaari, pääteasema. Tämä juna menee kääntöraiteelle--- - Nordsjö, ändstation. Tåget går till---" ja sama tuli myös kuulutuksena.
-hieman ennen Niittykummun metroasemaa systeemi heräsi henkiin ja alkoi syöttää oikeita aseman nimiä ja kuulutuksia.

Kuvatodisteet (LQ): 1 - 2 - 3 - 4

----------


## MaZo

> Metrojunassa 319-D tänään klo ~14.54 kohti Matinkylää informaatiojärjestelmä eli omaa elämäänsä:
> 
> -Aalto-yliopiston metroasemalta eteenpäin seuraavana asemana näkyi "Puotila - Botby Gård"
> -hieman ennen Tapiolan metroasemaa näytöillä alkoi pyöriä teksti "Rastila, pääteasema - Rastböle, ändstation"
> -hieman ennen Urheilupuiston metroasemaa näytöillä alkoi pyöriä teksti "Vuosaari, pääteasema. Tämä juna menee kääntöraiteelle--- - Nordsjö, ändstation. Tåget går till---" ja sama tuli myös kuulutuksena.
> -hieman ennen Niittykummun metroasemaa systeemi heräsi henkiin ja alkoi syöttää oikeita aseman nimiä ja kuulutuksia.
> 
> Kuvatodisteet (LQ): 1 - 2 - 3 - 4


Kiitos havaintoraportista. Tämä on arvokasta tietoa kaikille projektin osapuolille.

----------


## APH

Ja jos saa vielä vanhoista asioista raportoida, niin matkustin eilen 316:lla ja tosiaan vielä näytöillä pyöri itään mentäessä Itäkeskuksessa "Itäkeskus, Itäkeskus, tämä juna jatkaa...". 
Lisäksi juna joutui pysähtelemään edellä olevan junan ollessa myöhässä, ja kuljettaja käytti nauhoitettuja erikoiskuulutuksia. En tiedä miksi, mutta nämä kuulutukset tulivat todella paljon hiljaisempina kuin asemakuulutukset. Suht hiljaisessa junassa oli vaikea kuulla, kun taas asemakuulukset kuuluivat oikein hyvin. 
Sama ongelma on  ollut aiemmin kuljettajan tekemillä kuulutuksilla, ei meinaa kuulua.
Mellunmäkeen mentäessä olen kolmesti törmännyt siihen, että kuulutusta ei tule ollenkaan (ja nimenomaan kääntöraiteelle mentäessä), vaikka se näytöillä näkyy. Näistä tilanteista en ole ottanut junanumeroita ylös, mutta 300-sarjaa olivat.

----------


## Vainma

> Ja jos saa vielä vanhoista asioista raportoida, niin matkustin eilen 316:lla ja tosiaan vielä näytöillä pyöri itään mentäessä Itäkeskuksessa "Itäkeskus, Itäkeskus, tämä juna jatkaa...". 
> Lisäksi juna joutui pysähtelemään edellä olevan junan ollessa myöhässä, ja kuljettaja käytti nauhoitettuja erikoiskuulutuksia. En tiedä miksi, mutta nämä kuulutukset tulivat todella paljon hiljaisempina kuin asemakuulutukset. Suht hiljaisessa junassa oli vaikea kuulla, kun taas asemakuulukset kuuluivat oikein hyvin. 
> Sama ongelma on  ollut aiemmin kuljettajan tekemillä kuulutuksilla, ei meinaa kuulua.
> Mellunmäkeen mentäessä olen kolmesti törmännyt siihen, että kuulutusta ei tule ollenkaan (ja nimenomaan kääntöraiteelle mentäessä), vaikka se näytöillä näkyy. Näistä tilanteista en ole ottanut junanumeroita ylös, mutta 300-sarjaa olivat.


Valmiit automaattikuulutukset menivät jostain syystä erittäin hiljaiselle silloin, kun Espoon reittejä päivitettiin uusiksi Länsimetron aloitusvaiheessa.
M1 linjalla Matinkylään mentäessä myös Ruoholahden kuulutus jää kokonaan pois.

M300 kuulutuslaite on myös hieman haastava, koska se vaatii lähes millintarkkaa suun ja luurin välimatkaa yhdistettynä kuljettajan sopivaan puhevoimakkuuteen. Puhe tulee junan kaiuttimista myös n. sekunnin viiveellä, joten h i t a a s t i ja hieman "kovemmalla" äänellä kuulutukset saa kyllä kuulumaan selkeästi matkustamoon.

----------


## APH

Itse asiassa sekin junan vaihdosta Tapiolassa linjalla M2 kertova kuulutus jää M300-junista pois, vaikka muista junasarjoista löytyy. Näytöillä kyllä näkyy oikein. "Matinkylän suuntaan jatkavien  matkustajien on vaihdettava junaa..."

----------


## EVhki

M300-junan vikaantuminen pysäytti tänään metroliikenteen.




> Yhteensä 36 junaa oli pysähdyksissä. Vika ilmeni tasan kello 16, ja 14 yli liikenne saatiin uudelleen liikkeelle. Uusi M300-metrojuna vikaantui toistaiseksi tuntemattomasta syystä. Sen liikkeelle saaminen edellytti junan muun muassa junan uudelleenkäynnistystä, kertoi vastaava liikenteenohjaaja Markku Kari iltapäivällä.


Jutusta tuli mieleen, että onko Helsingissä jouduttu miten usein katkaisemaan ihmisten kulku metroasemalle (jos nyt jätetään pidemmät liikenteen seisaukset huoimioimatta)?

----------


## lauriv

Pikkujuttu, mutta:

Tapiolaan ~21.35 saapuneessa M2-linjan metrojunassa (vaunun numeroa en muistanut ottaa ylös, mutta kyseessä oli M300-sarjan metrojuna) sen saapuessa pääteasemalleen eli Tapiolaan, huomasin, että informaationäytöllä pyörivän tekstin "--Matinkylään menevä juna saapuu hetken kuluttua samalle raiteelle." ruotsinkielisestä versiosta oli tipahtanut se lopussa oleva stund-sana pois eli tekstin loppuosa oli "--till samma spår om en"

----------


## joht. Nyman

Voi olla, että tässä (tai jossain muussa) ketjussa on asiaa sivuttu, mutta kysyn silti: En ole nähnyt aikoihin M200-sarjan junia MellunmäkiTapiola-linjalla, joten jäin pohtimaan, että pyörivätkö ne vain M1:llä? Onko kyseessä pelkkä sattuma vai miten arvon raati tämän selittäisi?

----------


## Makke93

Saattaa olla ollut saattumaakin, mutta oma veikkaukseni on, koska Matinkylässä on ollut ongelmia epätasaisen kuormittumisen kanssa, niin on käytetty vaunusarjoja, joissa matkustajat pystyvät kävelemään junan läpi pidemmälle.

----------


## Miska

> Voi olla, että tässä (tai jossain muussa) ketjussa on asiaa sivuttu, mutta kysyn silti: En ole nähnyt aikoihin M200-sarjan junia MellunmäkiTapiola-linjalla, joten jäin pohtimaan, että pyörivätkö ne vain M1:llä? Onko kyseessä pelkkä sattuma vai miten arvon raati tämän selittäisi?


Kyllä M2:lla M200-sarjan junia tuntuisi liikkuvan ihan säännöllisesti. Viimeksi eilen tuli moisella matkustettua.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Onko porukalla tietoa, kuinka monta junarunkoa Matinkylän käännölle mahtuu? Entä kulkeeko joitain junia tyhjinä aamutuimaan Matinkylään? Katselin nimittäin M1-linjan arkiaamujen aikatauluja ja hoksasin, että viiden minuutin vuoroväliin siirrytään Matinkylästä klo 6.07 lähtevän vuoron myötä. Vastaavasti Matinkylään klo 7.01 saapuvan junan jälkeen myös idästä Matinkylään aletaan liikennöidä viiden minuutin vuorovälillä.

----------


## Markku K

> Onko porukalla tietoa, kuinka monta junarunkoa Matinkylän käännölle mahtuu? Entä kulkeeko joitain junia tyhjinä aamutuimaan Matinkylään? Katselin nimittäin M1-linjan arkiaamujen aikatauluja ja hoksasin, että viiden minuutin vuoroväliin siirrytään Matinkylästä klo 6.07 lähtevän vuoron myötä. Vastaavasti Matinkylään klo 7.01 saapuvan junan jälkeen myös idästä Matinkylään aletaan liikennöidä viiden minuutin vuorovälillä.


Matinkylän kääntöraiteille mahtuu viisi junaa per puoli. Ennenvanhaan olisi sanottu "kahden vaunuparin junia". 
Tyhjiä junia ei ajeta Makkilaan lähteäkseen sieltä poka päällä, mutta avausjuna käy kääntymässä siellä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Olen huomannut, että aivan tässä viime aikoina M100-junien ohjaamoihin on ilmestynyt ei-kuljettajan puolelle melko järeä puinen kaappi. Mikä on moisen käyttötarkoitus?

----------


## APH

319 infonäytöt näyttivät tänään pelkästään M2 Tapiola / M2 Hagalund tekstejä patsi kuulutuksen tullen rupesivat näyttämään seuraavan aseman nimeä. Eli seuraavan aseman nimi ei pyörinyt näytöillä liikkeellelähdön jälkeen kuten normaalisti.
En tiedä oliko vain hetkellinen ongelma vain pidempi, mutta vaikutti matkalla Mellunmäestä Rautatientorille.

----------


## EVhki

Onko M200-sarjan kuulutussysteemeihin tehty jotain säätöä? Tänään (muistaakseni vaunussa 216) kuulutukset tulivat varsin kovaan ääneen. En muista koskaan kuulleeni M200-junissa kuulutuksia läheskään noin selkeästi ja voimakkaasti.

Muistaakseni vaunussa 319 tuli tänään Matinkylään saavuttaessa eri kuulutus kuin mitä näytöillä pyöri. Muistaakseni se oli niin päin, että näytöillä puhuttiin kääntöraiteelle menosta ja itse kuulutuksessa ei.

Sitten vielä pieni lainaus Hesarista:




> Kontulan, Vuosaaren, Itäkeskuksen ja Herttoniemen metroasemia kehitetään muuttuvaan ympäristöön sopiviksi.


Onko kellään tarkempaa tietoa, millaisia muutoksia on tulossa?

----------


## aki

> Sitten vielä pieni lainaus Hesarista:
> 
> 
> 
> Onko kellään tarkempaa tietoa, millaisia muutoksia on tulossa?


Itäkeskuksen metroaseman ja bussiterminaalin päälle ainakin suunnitellaan rakennettavaksi jopa 12-kerroksista hybridirakennusta jossa olisi asumista ja liiketilaa https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...ilalle-jopa-12

----------


## MaZo

> Olen huomannut, että aivan tässä viime aikoina M100-junien ohjaamoihin on ilmestynyt ei-kuljettajan puolelle melko järeä puinen kaappi. Mikä on moisen käyttötarkoitus?


Muutamaan junayksikköön tehtiin Siemensin automaattiasennuksia varten metalliset laitekaapit ohjaamoihin. Automaatiolaitteet on sittemmin purettu, mutta kaapit jätettiin paikoilleen. Ovat siis olleet jo joitakin vuosia paikallaan.

----------


## APH

On muuten pitänyt aiemminkin kysyä, että miten noiden M100-junien kuumien olosuhteiden puhallustoiminnon kuuluisi toimia? Aina kuuluu kovahko humina mutta mitään tuulenvirettäkään ei tunnu.  :Laughing:

----------


## MaZo

> On muuten pitänyt aiemminkin kysyä, että miten noiden M100-junien kuumien olosuhteiden puhallustoiminnon kuuluisi toimia? Aina kuuluu kovahko humina mutta mitään tuulenvirettäkään ei tunnu.


Kattopuhaltimet lisäävät sisään tulevan ilman määrää, mutta puhallusta ei ohjata vaunuun niin terävästi, että siitä selkeää tuulenvirettä syntyisi. Normaalilla puhalluksella vaunuun tulee 4000 kuutiometriä ilmaa tunnissa ja lisäpuhaltimilla ihan karkean muistikuvan perusteella jotain 1000-2000 kuutiota lisää.

----------


## Minä vain

Nyt Länsimetron jälkeen on harmi, ettei ilmeisesti pysty vaan napsauttamaan ilmanvaihtoa päälle tunneliosuudella ja pois päältä maanpäällisellä osuudella.

----------


## Markku K

> Nyt Länsimetron jälkeen on harmi, ettei ilmeisesti pysty vaan napsauttamaan ilmanvaihtoa päälle tunneliosuudella ja pois päältä maanpäällisellä osuudella.


Siis.. ei kuljettaja aiemminkaan ole voinut säädellä junan lämmityksen ja ilmanvaihdon laitteistoja. Ne toimivat omalla ohjauksellaan itsenäisesti.

----------


## Minä vain

> Siis.. ei kuljettaja aiemminkaan ole voinut säädellä junan lämmityksen ja ilmanvaihdon laitteistoja. Ne toimivat omalla ohjauksellaan itsenäisesti.


Joo, mahdollisuutta manuaaliseen ohjaamiseen ei ole ollut ennen Länsimetroakaan, tarkoitin siis niin että Länsimetron jälkeen mahdollisuus manuaalisen ohjaamiseen olisi ollut varsin hyödyllinen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

En tiedä, miten tuoreesta asiasta on kyse, mutta omiin silmiini asia on osunut vasta muutaman viimeisen viikon aikana. (Ainakin) avoradan varteen on ilmestynyt suhteellisen tiuhaan muutaman metrin korkuisen metallitolpan päässä olevia, radan suuntaisesti sojottavia suunta-antenneja. Onko metrossa siirrytty tai ollaanko siirtymässä johonkin uuteen (linja)radiojärjestelmään, jota varten nämä on rakennettu?

----------


## Markku K

> En tiedä, miten tuoreesta asiasta on kyse, mutta omiin silmiini asia on osunut vasta muutaman viimeisen viikon aikana. (Ainakin) avoradan varteen on ilmestynyt suhteellisen tiuhaan muutaman metrin korkuisen metallitolpan päässä olevia, radan suuntaisesti sojottavia suunta-antenneja. Onko metrossa siirrytty tai ollaanko siirtymässä johonkin uuteen (linja)radiojärjestelmään, jota varten nämä on rakennettu?


Tolpat ovat muisto viime vuosikymmenellä aloitetusta metron automatisointiyrityksestä. Tarkoitus että juna pitää yhteyden automaattiajojärjestelmään tuulilasin takana olevan antennin ja näiden tolpissa silloin sijainneiden antennien välityksellä. Antennit purettiin ja tolpat otettiin uusiokäyttöön "Metro-LAN"-antennien paikaksi. Mm. junan nettiyhteys toimii nyt näiden antennien, ja junan katolla olevien antennien välityksellä. Tunnelissa tolppia ei ole, vaan antennit ovat suoraan kalliokatossa kiinni.
Kohdassa 3:30 näkyy tämmöinen tikasaskelmilla varustettu "radiotolppa": https://youtu.be/cAokaggxwy8?t=3m32s

----------


## EVhki

Tänään on taas ollut joitakin vuoroja peruttu henkilöstövajeen vuoksi. Onkohan nämä vain yksittäisiä sattumia, vai onko henkilöstöpula taas kasvamassa?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tolpat ovat muisto viime vuosikymmenellä aloitetusta metron automatisointiyrityksestä.


Kiitokset, tämä selvensi.

Miten muuten se viime viikolla kokeiltu joka toisen M2-linjan junan ajattaminen Matinkylään ja takaisin ruuhka-aikaan onnistui? Silmiini ei ole osunut ainuttakaan uutista tai tiedotetta ajelun tuloksista.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Tätä kirjoittaessa 24.5 aamuruuhkassa tehty 3/4 kokeilu on myös ohi, ja varmaankin analysoitu.

Minkälaisia kokemuksia siitä on saatu ?

----------


## juhanahi

> Tätä kirjoittaessa 24.5 aamuruuhkassa tehty 3/4 kokeilu on myös ohi, ja varmaankin analysoitu.
> 
> Minkälaisia kokemuksia siitä on saatu ?


Liikenteellisesti kyseinen malli todettiin mahdolliseksi. Säännöllisesti toistuva suunniteltu 5 minuutin vuoroväli odotetusti puskuroi pieniä viiveitä ja vaihtelua ja näin katkaisee mahdollisesti alkaneen pienten viiveiden kertautumisen. Tällä mallilla voitiin myös kuroa joitain myöhästymisiä käännyttämällä sopivasti myöhässä olevia junia suoraan laiturissa.

Se, että tuleeko tällainen malli käyttöön, ja jos tulee, niin koskeeko se aamuruuhkaa vai myös iltapäiväruuhkaa, on sitten eri asia ja vaatii vielä monellakin taholla pohdintaa. Kiertoon tarvittaisiin yksi juna lisää, lisää kuljettajia ja myös kaluston kunnossapidon aikaikkunoihin asialla on vaikutusta, joten mahdollinen muutos ei ole kovin nopea.

----------


## tlajunen

> Liikenteellisesti kyseinen malli todettiin mahdolliseksi. Säännöllisesti toistuva suunniteltu 5 minuutin vuoroväli odotetusti puskuroi pieniä viiveitä ja vaihtelua ja näin katkaisee mahdollisesti alkaneen pienten viiveiden kertautumisen.


Jossain toisessa ketjussa tätä kysyinkin, mutta en saanut vastausta, joten kokeillaan uudestaan.

Mites jos puskurit olisivatkin Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa? Niissä käännyttäisiin kahdella raiteella 5 min pidemmällä käännöllä kuin nyt, ja Matinkylään ajettaisiin kaikki junat. Vaatinee vielä enemmän junia ja kuljettajia kuin yllämainittu malli, mutta saataisiin tasainen tiheä vuoroväli Matinkylään.

----------


## Markku K

> Jossain toisessa ketjussa tätä kysyinkin, mutta en saanut vastausta, joten kokeillaan uudestaan.
> 
> Mites jos puskurit olisivatkin Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa? Niissä käännyttäisiin kahdella raiteella 5 min pidemmällä käännöllä kuin nyt, ja Matinkylään ajettaisiin kaikki junat. Vaatinee vielä enemmän junia ja kuljettajia kuin yllämainittu malli, mutta saataisiin tasainen tiheä vuoroväli Matinkylään.


Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa laituriin saapuvan junan kulkutien ohiajovara vaatii molemmat vaihteet kääntöraiteelta. Eli saapuvan junan kulkutie on estynyt silloin kun eteläiseltä kääntöraiteelta on kulkutie laituriin. Ja päinvastoin. 
MAKkilassa tätä ongelmaa ei ole.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa laituriin saapuvan junan kulkutien ohiajovara vaatii molemmat vaihteet kääntöraiteelta. Eli saapuvan junan kulkutie on estynyt silloin kun eteläiseltä kääntöraiteelta on kulkutie laituriin. Ja päinvastoin. 
> MAKkilassa tätä ongelmaa ei ole.


Vaatisiko Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren ohiajovarojen muutos vastaamaan Matinkylää miten suuret duunit asetinlaitteeseen?

----------


## juhanahi

> Mites jos puskurit olisivatkin Mellunmäessä ja Vuosaaressa? Niissä käännyttäisiin kahdella raiteella 5 min pidemmällä käännöllä kuin nyt, ja Matinkylään ajettaisiin kaikki junat. Vaatinee vielä enemmän junia ja kuljettajia kuin yllämainittu malli, mutta saataisiin tasainen tiheä vuoroväli Matinkylään.


Tässä ei oikeastaan ole kyse aikataululöysästä vaan ihan välityskyvyllisestä pelivarasta. Perusongelma on siis se, että tiheällä vuorovälillä voidaan kyllä ajaa linjaa samaan suuntaan, mutta välityskyky loppuu nopeasti ja häiriöherkkyys kasvaa hurjasti, kun junia pitäisi saada ajamaan ristikkäin vastapalloon kuten pääteasemalla täytyy. 3/4-mallissa pieni jonoutuminen katkeaa, mutta kaikki-mallisssa viiveet alkavat kumuloitua liikaa ja matka-ajat nousta jo kauan ennen Matinkylää. Itse käännölle pääsyssä on pieniä viilauksia parempaan tehtävissä optimoimalla ohiajovarojen purkuviiveitä, mutta tämäkään ei auta niin paljoa, että olisi luotettavuuden kannalta järkevää ajaa koko tiheää liikennettä yhdelle pääteasemalle. _Periaatteessa_  olisi mietittävissä jotain kääntäjäratkaisuita ym., mutta täysin niiden varaan laskettaessa niistäkin muotoutuu omat ongelmansa ja häiriölähteensä kun puhutaan näinkin tiheästä liikenteestä.





> Vaatisiko Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren ohiajovarojen muutos vastaamaan Matinkylää miten suuret duunit asetinlaitteeseen?


Nyt en ihan satavarmaksi muista kokonaistilannetta, että mitä kaikkea asialle olisi tehtävissä. Asetinlaitetekninen muutos ei varmasti olisi iso, mutta perusongelma on kuitenkin ihan fyysinen tila ja ohiajovarojen mitoitusperiaatteet (turvallisuustaso) nykyisellä pakkopysäytyslaitteeseen perustuvalla "kulunvalvonnalla". Käytännössä ratkaisu olisi sitten ehkä nopeudenvalvontapisteen lisääminen tai koko kulunvalvonnan uusiminen.

----------


## kuukanko

7.6.2018

302 / M1

----------


## EVhki

> 7.6.2018
> 
> 302 / M1


Onko vaunun 303 tilanteesta tietoa? Mahtaako sekin pian olla käyttökunnossa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko vaunun 303 tilanteesta tietoa? Mahtaako sekin pian olla käyttökunnossa?


Se on maalausta vaille valmis linjalle.

----------


## ArtiZi

Taisi olla jo tänään linjallakin.

----------


## APH

Nokkajunat peruskorjattaneen sittenkin, ainakin tässä hankintadokumentissa puhutaan 42 vaunuparista. Ilmeisesti nokkajunista tehdään identtiset sarjajunien kanssa.
Onko projektin etenemisestä tietoa?

Lisäys: tässä vielä M200-junien peruskorjauksen hankintadokumentti

----------


## aki

> Nokkajunat peruskorjattaneen sittenkin, ainakin tässä hankintadokumentissa puhutaan 42 vaunuparista. Ilmeisesti nokkajunista tehdään identtiset sarjajunien kanssa.
> Onko projektin etenemisestä tietoa?
> 
> Lisäys: tässä vielä M200-junien peruskorjauksen hankintadokumentti


Oikeastaan harmi että nokkajunat muutetaan samanlaisiksi sarjajunien kanssa. Ne menettävät sen vanhan alkuperäisen tunnelman joka niissä on ollut. Etenkin paineilmaovien korvaaminen sähköovilla on sääli.

----------


## APH

> Oikeastaan harmi että nokkajunat muutetaan samanlaisiksi sarjajunien kanssa. Ne menettävät sen vanhan alkuperäisen tunnelman joka niissä on ollut. Etenkin paineilmaovien korvaaminen sähköovilla on sääli.


Totta. Luulen vaan, että alkuperäisten ovien luotettavuus on niin paljon huonompi, että niillä ei olisi ollut asiaa enää linjaliikenteeseen. Ainakin 102:sta osa oli jo korvattu sähköisillä. Lisäksi muistan puhuttaneen, että joku nokkajunayksikkö museoitaisiin alkuperäiskunnossa, mutta sitä ei liene tapahtumassa.

----------


## APH

302 infolaitteet pimeänä ja äänettömänä pl. etulasin pääteasemanäyttö.
Lisäys: Heräsivät näköjään matkan aikana.

----------


## EVhki

Eilen (18.7.) illalla Vuosaaren metro päätyi vahingossa Mellunmäen haaralle. Kuljettaja vaihtoi ohjaamoa Myllypurossa ja juna ajettiin takaisin Itäkeskukseen "väärää raidetta" eli idän suunnan raidetta. Sieltä juna jatkoi normaalisti Vuosaareen. Kyseessä taisi olla illan toiseksi viimeinen vuoro Vuosaareen. Illan aikana oli ilmeisesti peruttu lähtöjä henkilöstövajeen vuoksi (määrästä minulla ei ole tietoa), mikä kenties edisti virheen tapahtumista.

Kuinkahan harvinaisesta tapahtumasta on kyse?

----------


## aki

> Eilen (18.7.) illalla Vuosaaren metro päätyi vahingossa Mellunmäen haaralle. Kuljettaja vaihtoi ohjaamoa Myllypurossa ja juna ajettiin takaisin Itäkeskukseen "väärää raidetta" eli idän suunnan raidetta. Sieltä juna jatkoi normaalisti Vuosaareen. Kyseessä taisi olla illan toiseksi viimeinen vuoro Vuosaareen. Illan aikana oli ilmeisesti peruttu lähtöjä henkilöstövajeen vuoksi (määrästä minulla ei ole tietoa), mikä kenties edisti virheen tapahtumista.
> 
> Kuinkahan harvinaisesta tapahtumasta on kyse?


Eilen oli kaksi eri häiriötiedotetta jotka koskivat kumpaakin linjaa. Ensin tuli tiedote onnettomuudesta joka aiheutti epäsäännölliset vuorovälit ja korkeintaan 30 min. odotuksen, häiriön kestoksi arvioitiin 17.30-19.00. Tämän jälkeen tuli tiedote henkilöstövajeesta joka perui yksittäisiä lähtöjä, tämän häiriön kestoksi arvioitiin 19.52-23.50.

Johtuiko henkilöstövaje aiemmasta liikenteen sekoittaneesta häiriöstä vai oliko kyseessä puhdas sattuma? Mikä mahtoi olla onnettomuuden syynä? Yleensä aina ensimmäiseksi tulee mieleen henkilövahinko.

----------


## juhanahi

> Johtuiko henkilöstövaje aiemmasta liikenteen sekoittaneesta häiriöstä vai oliko kyseessä puhdas sattuma? Mikä mahtoi olla onnettomuuden syynä? Yleensä aina ensimmäiseksi tulee mieleen henkilövahinko.


Kyseessä oli henkilövahinko.

Ja kyllä, siitä aiheutui toki liikennehäiriö, joka luonnollisesti sotkee suunnitellun kuljettajakierron. Kun ajorupeamien täytyy pysyä tietyissä raameissa ja ruokatauotkin pitää, niin tällaisessa tilanteessa tarvittaisiin siis riittävä pooli varakuljettajia, jotta liikenne saataisiin pyöritettyä ja näitä ei ollut, joten lähtöjä jouduttiin perumaan pitkin iltaa.

----------


## lauriv

Tänään klo ~10.10 Aalto-yliopiston metroasemalla M2-linjaa ajava metrojuna matkalla Mellunmäen suuntaan ja ainakin etunäytöllä luki Tapiola (kaikki taisivat kuitenkin päästä perille haluamaansa määränpäähän  :Smile:  )

----------


## APH

Vaunupari 207-208 piti tänään aiemmin matkustaessani hyvin erikoisia kolina- ja räminä-ääniä aina jarruttaessa. En ainakaan muistaakseni aiemmin ole tuonkaltaisia ääniä missään metrossa kuullut.

----------


## lauriv

> Vaunupari 207-208 piti tänään aiemmin matkustaessani hyvin erikoisia kolina- ja räminä-ääniä aina jarruttaessa. En ainakaan muistaakseni aiemmin ole tuonkaltaisia ääniä missään metrossa kuullut.


Huomasin saman vain vaunulle 207, muuten jarrutuksessa ei kuulunut ylimääräiseltä kuulostavia ääniä.

----------


## lauriv

To 26.7:

Metrojuna 306 ajeli linjalla M1 ja vaunujen sivussa olevat punaiset valot paloivat koko ajan taukoamatta. Sen verran tiedän, että valkeat valot palavat, kun ovet ovat auki, mutta mikä niiden punaista valojen tarkoitus on?

----------


## huusmik

> To 26.7:
> 
> Metrojuna 306 ajeli linjalla M1 ja vaunujen sivussa olevat punaiset valot paloivat koko ajan taukoamatta. Sen verran tiedän, että valkeat valot palavat, kun ovet ovat auki, mutta mikä niiden punaista valojen tarkoitus on?


Ne palavat, kun vaunussa on häiriö/hätäpuhelinta tai hätäjarrua on käytetty.

----------


## juhanahi

> Ne palavat, kun vaunussa on häiriö/hätäpuhelinta tai hätäjarrua on käytetty.


Kertovat tosiaan siitä, että junassa on tietyn luokituksen hälytyksiä päällä. Arkikielessä puhutaan usein vikalampuista. Hätäpuhelimen käyttö ei sytytä punavaloa nykyään missään junasarjassa, hätäjarrukin vain M100:ssa. 

Voisi sanoa, että vikalampulla on kaikkein suurin merkitys M100-sarjan junissa, joissa ohjaamon indikoinnit ovat paljon rajallisemmat; kuljettaja näkee vain, että junassa on tietyn luokan hälytys tai esim. että jossain on käytetty hätäjarrua, mutta itse kohdevaunu paikallistetaan vikalampun avulla ja vaunun takakaapilta löytyy sitten tarkempia indikointeja. M200:ssa ja M300:ssa kuljettajan PC osaa toki kertoa paljon tarkemmin mikä on vialla ja missä päin junaa. Näissä junasarjoissa punalamput syttyvät myös vain tietyistä kriittisemmistä ilmaisuista.

----------


## MaZo

> M200:ssa ja M300:ssa kuljettajan PC osaa toki kertoa paljon tarkemmin mikä on vialla ja missä päin junaa. Näissä junasarjoissa punalamput syttyvät myös vain tietyistä kriittisemmistä ilmaisuista.


Kyllä. M300:ssa mietittiin punavalojen tarpeellisuutta, mutta päädyttiin säilyttämään ne. Kaikkien vikojen sijainnit tosiaan selviää vikailmoituksesta ja valojen merkitys on siinä mielessä vähäinen. Punavalojen ehkä tärkein tehtävä M300:ssa on ilmoittaa vilkkumalla, jos vaunussa on palohälytys. Tällöin pelastuslaitos tai muu ulkopuolelta junaan tuleva asiaa tutkiva taho on helpompi ohjata suoraa oikeaan vaunuun ilman monisanaista kuvailua mikä kirjaintunnus milläkin vaunulla on ja miten päin juna tähän aikaan vuodesta sattuu olemaan jne.
Lisäksi valoilla tietysti mainostetaan matkustajille avoimmuusperiaatteen mukaisesti onko junassa jokin hälytys päällä.  :Wink:

----------


## APH

Noin klo 13 vaunun 107 ovi hajosi matkalla Mellunmäkeen eikä mennyt enää kiinni. Juna ajoi vaunu 107 suljettuna järjestyksenvalvojat tällä avonaisella ovella, kun ilmeisesti kuljettajakaan ei sitä saanut kikkailtua kiinni. Mellunmäessä kuulutettiin, että juna ajaa vain Itäkeskukseen asti, josta sitten junan vaihto.
Tämä hajonnut metro oli oman arvioni mukaan 10-15 min myöhässä.

----------


## Nem

8.8 klo 12.36
Herttoniemessä joku päätti vetää laiturilla olevaa hätäjarrua.

----------


## Markku K

> 8.8 klo 12.36
> Herttoniemessä joku päätti vetää laiturilla olevaa hätäjarrua.


Herttoniemen aseman järjestyksenvalvoja veti 2-laiturin junan hätäpysäytyskahvasta havaittuaan henkilön rata-alueella laiturin jälkeisellä osuudella. 2-laituriin juuri saapunut juna jäi viitisen minuuttia myöhään JV:n havaintoa selviteltäessä.

----------


## PSi

16.8.2018 7:50 Kaisaniemessä sijaitsevalla metroasemalla molemmat hissit (ilmeisesti) epäkunnossa ja ylhäältä katsoen oikeanpuoleiset liukuportaat seis. vartijoita paikalla ohjaamassa keskimmäisiä rullaportaita ylös/alas.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että metron pääopastimen vihreä opaste tarkoittaa "Aja" ilman sen suurempia rajoituksia.

Tänä iltana Itäkeskukseen saapui "Ei matkustajille" -runko idän suunnasta raiteelle 2 ja jatkoi pysähtymättä suoraviivaista liikettään metrovarikon suuntaan ohittaen raiteen 2 päässä olevan pääopastimen, joka näytti opastetta "Aja". Kun katsoin raiteen 2 pääopastimen taakse johtavaa kulkutietä ja seurasin ohi ajavan metron liikettä, sille näytti olevan myötävaihteeseen sn 35 -raudat metrovarikon suunnan raiteille.

Kysymykseni on: Miksei pääopastimessa ollut vihreä-keltaista opastetta (Aja sn 35 ainakin rautatietermeissä) osoittamassa vaihteesta aiheutuvaa nopeusrajoitusta, joka junan kulkutiellä kuitenkin oli?

Disclaimer

Havaintoni kulkutiestä perustuu omaan päättelyyni ja näkemääni, eikä siten välttämättä vastaa teknistä todellisuutta.

----------


## juhanahi

> Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että metron pääopastimen vihreä opaste tarkoittaa "Aja" ilman sen suurempia rajoituksia.


Tarkoittaa tosiaan ajamista yleisrajoituksen mukaan, ellei opastimen yhteydessä merkillä osoiteta muuta rajoitusta.




> Tänä iltana Itäkeskukseen saapui "Ei matkustajille" -runko idän suunnasta raiteelle 2 ja jatkoi pysähtymättä suoraviivaista liikettään metrovarikon suuntaan ohittaen raiteen 2 päässä olevan pääopastimen, joka näytti opastetta "Aja". Kun katsoin raiteen 2 pääopastimen taakse johtavaa kulkutietä ja seurasin ohi ajavan metron liikettä, sille näytti olevan myötävaihteeseen sn 35 -raudat metrovarikon suunnan raiteille.


Raide 2 on normaalisti keskutaan päin käätettävä raide. Sen opastimelle tulee kyllä keltavihreä jos mennään poikkeavalle. Tarkoittanet 3-raidetta eli keskiraidetta? Siitä varikolle päin geometria on tosiaan väistämättä 35 km/h, mutta tämä on osoitettu opastimen välittömässä läheisyydessä olevalla nopeusrajoitusmerkillä. 

Kyse on sinällään epäelegantista jäänteestä, joka tulee oikaistuksi tammikuussa kun asetinlaite vaihtuu. Sen jälkeen loistaa loogisempi keltavihreä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tarkoittanet 3-raidetta eli keskiraidetta? Siitä varikolle päin geometria on tosiaan väistämättä 35 km/h, mutta tämä on osoitettu opastimen välittömässä läheisyydessä olevalla nopeusrajoitusmerkillä.


Kyllä, tarkoitin nimenomaan IK:n keskiraidetta.

Kiitokset vastauksesta, olen taas yhtä epäeleganttia opastintietoa viisaampi.

----------


## APH

M312 nyt M1:llä suuntaan Vuosaari, infolaitteet pimeänä ja hiljaisena.

Onko muuten M300-junien infoihin tulossa korjauksia? Aika kauan on jo ollut tuo Itäkeskus, Itäkeskus... ongelma ja kuulutuksista puuttuu Mellunmäen kääntöraide-versio sekä M2:lla Ruoholahti suuntaan Tapiola.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kysymykseni on: Miksei pääopastimessa ollut vihreä-keltaista opastetta (Aja sn 35 ainakin rautatietermeissä) osoittamassa vaihteesta aiheutuvaa nopeusrajoitusta, joka junan kulkutiellä kuitenkin oli?


Myös rautateillä voi aja-opasteella olla kulkutie poikkeavalle, mikäli poikkeavan raiteen rajoitus on sama kuin suoran raiteen. Metrossa näytetetään siis noudattavan samaa logiikkaa.

----------


## EVhki

> Onko muuten M300-junien infoihin tulossa korjauksia? Aika kauan on jo ollut tuo Itäkeskus, Itäkeskus... ongelma ja kuulutuksista puuttuu Mellunmäen kääntöraide-versio sekä M2:lla Ruoholahti suuntaan Tapiola.


Ja tuohon voisi lisätä, että ainakin Itäkeskuksessa tuon saman kuulutuksen ruotsinkielinen teksti ei näy kokonaan, vaan lopusta jää osa puuttumaan. Muistelen nähneeni saman jossain muussakin pitkähkössä kuulutuksessa (mahdollisesti jokin ylimääräinen kuulutus), mutten muista missä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Myös rautateillä voi aja-opasteella olla kulkutie poikkeavalle, mikäli poikkeavan raiteen rajoitus on sama kuin suoran raiteen. Metrossa näytetetään siis noudattavan samaa logiikkaa.


Tämän toki tiesin. Sitä en vain mistään huomannut, enkä tiennyt, että Itäkeskuksen keskimmäisen raiteen sn on 35 km/h, mutta nythän sekin selvisi.

Asiasta hieman toiseen: Kun Rantaradan suunnasta tultiin aikoinaan Helsingin aseman raiteelle 11 (tuolloin suorille), viimeinen pääopastin näytti opastetta "Aja". Vaikka PslHki-välin sn oli ja onkin 80 km/h, Helsingin aseman raiteelle 11 tullessa sn ei ollut 35 km/h muun ratapihan tapaan, eikä se ollut 80 km/h, vaan se oli 50 km/h. Tämä piti tietää, eikä sitä voinut indikoida mistään.

----------


## APH

M1:n lähtö Vuosaaresta klo 20.25 ajettiin vain Itäkeskukseen asti, kuljettaja kuulutti teknisestä viasta junassa. Kyseessä M100-junan vaunuparit 109-110 ja 143-144.

----------


## joht. Nyman

En tiedä, sopiiko tämä kysymys tähän ketjuun, mutta kokeillaan: Mahtaisiko jostain olla saatavilla Helsingin (ja Espoon) metron graafisia aikatauluja? Lähinnä tyhjävaunujunien aikataulut kiinnostavat, jotta saisin kokonaiskuvan siitä, miten liikenne pyöräytetään aamuisin käyntiin ja mistä minne junia aamuisin siirretään? Sama juttu kiinnostaa tietysti iltojen osalta, kun metroliikenne hiljenee yötä vasten. Myös ruuhka-ajan alkamisen ja päättymisen huomioiminen pokavapaiden runkojen siirtoajojen osalta kiinnostaa.

----------


## APH

Juna Vuosaaresta ajettiin juuri nyt Itäkeskuksen keskilaiturille. 2-laiturilla ei toista junaa kuitenkaan ollut. Asiasta ei ilmeisesti kuulutettu asemalla, koska suurin osa jäi edelleen odottamaan 2-laiturille saapuvaa junaa.

----------


## EVhki

Tänä aamuna Rastilassa _Ei matkustajille_ -tunnuksilla länteen kulkeneen vaunun ovet avattiin (muistaakseni vaunu 302). Matkustajia meni kohtalaisen verran sisään ennen kuin kuljettaja ilmeisesti kehotti heitä poistumaan. En kuullut asemalaiturille, mitä kyseisessä kuulutuksessa sanottiin.

----------


## PSi

18.9. ennen klo 8:aa Kampissa lippuhallissa varoitetaan lähtöaikataulun alaosassa lippututkimuksesta. Alhaalla laiturissa seisoi itään päin menevä juna. Laiturinäytössä kerrottiin että juna on menossa muistaakseni Mellunmäkeen, seuraavaksi minuutin päästä tulee juna Vuosaareen ja 4 minuutin päästä Mellunmäkeen. Olimme matkalla Kaisaniem.. anteeksi Helsingin ylipistolle joten juoksimme junaan. Kun astuimme vaunuun kuulimme kuljettajan kuulutuksen kaksi viimeistä sanaa jossa mainittiin joku asema. Juna seisoi Kampissa useamman minuutin, ihmisiä lähti hiljaksiin junasta pois ja uusia tuli juosten junaan. Lähdimme pois. Myöhemmin saimme kuulla, että jossain on juna jäänyt ovivian vuoksi asemalle ja liikenne on sen vuoksi seis tai sekaisin. 

Olipa taas kiva mennä pallohukkasena massankuljetusjärjestelmällä! Eikö liukuportaiden yläpäähän ja laiturinäyttöihin saa millään jotain infoa? Edes tietoa, että metroliikenteessä on häiriöitä? Eikö jossain liikenteenohjauskeskuksessa tms. voisi olla ihan yksinkertaisesti nappia, jolla saa edes yleisen häiriötiedotteen aikaiseksi asemille ja automaattikuulutuksen pyörimään asemilla, jossa valitetaan liikenteeessä olevasta (määrittelemättömästä) häiriöstä? Kun paniikkitilanne liikenteenohjauksessa (tms) rauhoittuu, voisi sitten rauhassa etsiä valittujen valitusten joukosta kuulutuksiin ja näyttöihin sen, joka parhaiten sopii tilanteeseen.

Jos kyse on oviviasta jota kuljettaja ei pysty itse korjaamaan, lienee selvää, että häiriö kestää kunnes "kikka" saadaan paikalle ja että häiriö ehtii vaikuttaa melko monen matkustajan liikkumiseen. Ihmisiä tulee joka hetki asemalle, ja joka hetki tulee laiturilta junaan matkustajia joista jokaisen tulisi saada tieto siitä, että nyt ei kannata junaan nousta. Se, että kuljettaja teki kuulutuksen, oli tietysti hienoa, mutta yksi kuulutus ei auta niitä, jotka kuulutuksen jälkeen tai sen loppupuolella tulevat junaan. Ilman kuulutuksen kahta viimeistä sanaa emme mekään olisi ymmärtäneet muutaman minuutin seisoskelun jälkeen vaihtaa toiseen massankuljetusvälineeseen.

pekka

----------


## PSi

HSL valitteli edellä olleen viestini tapausta, ja kertoi että "_--Ensisijainen tiedotuskanavamme myös poikkeustilanteissa on aina www.hsl.fi. --_" lisäksi minulle kerrottin että "_-- Uusi lippu- ja informaatiojärjestelmämme kuitenkin antaa enemmän mahdollisuuksia tämän suhteen, ja uudistuksen etenemisen myötä tilanne paranee koko ajan. --_".

----------


## msorri

Näin hyvinkin pienenä havaintona, ainakin vaunun 158 päätyihin on vaihdettu uudella fontilla olevat vaunun numerot.

Mikähän oli näinkin triviaalin muutoksen takana?

----------


## APH

> Näin hyvinkin pienenä havaintona, ainakin vaunun 158 päätyihin on vaihdettu uudella fontilla olevat vaunun numerot.
> 
> Mikähän oli näinkin triviaalin muutoksen takana?


Mielestäni on ollut jo pidemmän aikaa. Vaunussa 123 lienee taas muista poikkeavasti mustat numerot.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaunussa 123 lienee taas muista poikkeavasti mustat numerot.


Kyllä vain, mutta eikö samalla myös 124:ssakin, 123+124 muodostavat vaunuparin. Tämä vaunupari sai jostain syystä mustat kylkinumerot myös täyskorjauksen / saneerauksen jälkeen. Mustat numerot oli alunperin ainakin vaunupariin 141+142 saakka. Nokassa M101+M102 musta alkuperäisen mukainen merkintä säilyi ilmeisesti Nokkien käytön päättymiseen saakka. Nokkajuniinhan ei saneerausta tehty, vain pientä pintaehostusta sitä vastoin tehtiin jokunen vuosi sitten, jolloin vaunuparien 103+104 ja 105+106 mustat M-kirjaimella varustetut merkinnät taisivat korvautua tavanomaisella valkoisella numerolla.

Tästä tuli mieleen, että 100-sarjan alkupään vaunuissa ei ihan alussa ollut päädyissä lainkaan järjestysnumeroa (viittaan lähinnä 1970-luvun jälkipuoliskoon, jolloin metro ei ollut vielä käytössä - ks. http://vaunut.org/kuva/38322 ). Ja toinen juttu, alkupään satasissa oli koejunien M1 - M6 tapaan Metrotoimiston "tunnelissa"-logo, nk. töpselikärsämerkki. Metrotoimiston merkit vaihtuivat liikennelaitoksen tunnuksiin viimeistään kaupallisen liikenteen alkaessa kesällä 1982. Koejunia kun ei kaupalliseen tuotantoon otettu, niin niissä Metrotoimiston tunnukset pysyivät romutukseen saakka. Koejunien viimeisistä vaiheista on muutama kuva mm. *täällä*.

----------


## APH

Herttoniemen aseman idän suunnan laiturinäytöt ovat ainakin muutamana viime päivänä käyttäytyneet oudosti. Vuoroja tuntuu ilmestyvän ja katoavan ilman logiikkaa. Tänään esimerkiksi näytöllä oli, että Vuosaareen tulee kaksi seuraavaa junaa ja vasta kolmantena Mellunmäkeen. Ensimmäisen Vuosaaren junan saapuessa asemalle, vilkkui keskimmäinen lähtö (se toinen Vuosaareen menevä) eikä ensimmäinen, kuten normaalisti. Ensimmäisen Vuosaaren junan lähtiessä asemalta molemmat Vuosaaren lähdöt katosivat näytöiltä ja Mellunmäen juna ilmestyi asemalle, eli ei tullutkaan kahta Vuosaaren junaa peräkkäin.

----------


## EVhki

Metrossa 318 on monena päivänä viime aikoina palanut vikavalot

----------


## APH

> Metrossa 318 on monena päivänä viime aikoina palanut vikavalot


306 tällä hetkellä myös punavaloilla liikenteessä.

----------


## MaZo

> 306 tällä hetkellä myös punavaloilla liikenteessä.


Liittyy tähän.
Junat ajavat siis ilman yhden telin ajomoottorikäyttöä, mutta tehoreserviä1 on sen verran, ettei se vaikuta suorituskykyyn. Jarrutuskykykin on ihan ennallaan, koska muut telit jarruttavat sähköjarrulla hieman enemmän ja kuormasta riippuen loput voidaan tarvittaessa kompensoida levyjarruilla.

1  Nimellisteho M200 vrt M300, 
M200: ~1,8 MW/4 vaunua tai tyhjänä 14 kW/tonni
M300: ~2,7 MW/4 vaunua tai tyhjänä 21 kW/tonni
matkustajakapasiteetti likimain sama
suorituskyky likimain sama

----------


## jodo

Metrossako ajetaan kaikki jarrutusenergia vastuksiin eikä syötetä takaisin verkkoon?   




> Liittyy tähän.
> Junat ajavat siis ilman yhden telin ajomoottorikäyttöä, mutta tehoreserviä1 on sen verran, ettei se vaikuta suorituskykyyn. Jarrutuskykykin on ihan ennallaan, koska muut telit jarruttavat sähköjarrulla hieman enemmän ja kuormasta riippuen loput voidaan tarvittaessa kompensoida levyjarruilla.
> 
> 1  Nimellisteho M200 vrt M300, 
> M200: ~1,8 MW/4 vaunua tai tyhjänä 14 kW/tonni
> M300: ~2,7 MW/4 vaunua tai tyhjänä 21 kW/tonni
> matkustajakapasiteetti likimain sama
> suorituskyky likimain sama

----------


## ArtiZi

> Metrossako ajetaan kaikki jarrutusenergia vastuksiin eikä syötetä takaisin verkkoon?


Kyllä, siltä osin kun ei jarruteta ylämäkeen. Pääosa metron jarrutuksesta tulee siitä, että junat jarruttavat ylämäkeen (ja vastaavasti kiihdyttävät alamäkeen).


Asiasta tarkemmin kiinnostuneille: https://aaltodoc.aalto.fi/bitstream/...=1&isAllowed=y

----------


## tlajunen

> Pääosa metron jarrutuksesta tulee siitä, että junat jarruttavat ylämäkeen


Ei kai nyt pääosa kuitenkaan? Pientä lisäapua taloudellisuuteen sitä toki on.

----------


## EVhki

Tänään ainakin vaunuissa 301 ja 306 paloi vikavalot.

Onko vaunu 303 muuten liikenteessä? Silloin kun se saatiin liikenteeseen korjausten jälkeen, näin sen ainakin kerran, mutta en ole pitkiin aikoihin sitä nähnyt.

----------


## APH

Ajossa juuri tällä kellonajalla linjalla M2 Rautatientorilta itään.

----------


## APH

Kovasti M300-junassa kuulutellaan (varmaan) liikennehäiriön syistä ja kestosta mutta mitään ei hiljaisen volyymin takia onnistu kuulemaan, ei nauhoitettuja eikä kuljettajan kuulutuksia.

----------


## Huppu

Miksi metrojunissa sisällä ei ole enää päädyissä ja katojen reunoissa mainoksia? Toisi rahaa HSL:lle.

----------


## PepeB

> Miksi metrojunissa sisällä ei ole enää päädyissä ja katojen reunoissa mainoksia? Toisi rahaa HSL:lle.


Taitaa ne mainosrahat mennä liikennöitsijälle.

----------


## Salomaa

> Taitaa ne mainosrahat mennä liikennöitsijälle.


Ja viime kädessä kuluttaja maksaa nuo mainoskulut kyseisten tuotteiden hinnoissa.

----------


## Fa55

> Taitaa ne mainosrahat mennä liikennöitsijälle.


Mainosrahat menee itseasiassa JCDecauxin taskuun joka vuokraa mainospaikat HKL:ältä

----------


## MaZo

> Miksi metrojunissa sisällä ei ole enää päädyissä ja katojen reunoissa mainoksia? Toisi rahaa HSL:lle.


Digi digi, eli mainosnäytöt ovat korvanneet teippimainokset halvempina ja helpompina. Omasta mielestäni junatkin ovat viihtyisämpiä, kun niitä ei ole tapetoitu kirjavilla mainoksilla.

----------


## pehkonen

> Digi digi, eli mainosnäytöt ovat korvanneet teippimainokset halvempina ja helpompina. Omasta mielestäni junatkin ovat viihtyisämpiä, kun niitä ei ole tapetoitu kirjavilla mainoksilla.


Ja kuitenkin viime vikkolla huomasin Triplan-kokomainoksissa olevan junan. Toki samalla nuo vanhat Henna ja muut.

----------


## MaZo

> Ja kuitenkin viime vikkolla huomasin Triplan-kokomainoksissa olevan junan. Toki samalla nuo vanhat Henna ja muut.


Juu siis nuo koko teipatut ovat ihan oma lukunsa ja niiden teipattavaksi antamiseen on ollut syynsä. Viittasin aiemmassa viestissä nimenomaan sisätiloihin.

----------


## Nem

Metrovarikolla oli paloauto m200 vieressä

----------


## Markku K

> Metrovarikolla oli paloauto m200 vieressä


Helsingin ja Espoon palokunnat *harjoittelevat* nykyään lähes kuukausittain metrossa ja metrojunissa toimimista. Paloautot ovat siis tuttu näky metrovarikolla.
https://scontent.fhel1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...a4&oe=5CA394E2

----------


## Bussipoika

1.12

Tapiolasta 10:53 lähtenyt M2-linjan metro ohjattiin Itäkeskuksessa liikenteenohjauksen vahingosta johtuen Vuosaareen.

----------


## EVhki

HSL kertoo, että metrossa (ja junassa) kuulutetaan lippuvyöhykkeiden vaihtuminen lippu-uudistuksen jälkeen. Onko vielä tarkempaa tietoa, millaiset kuulutukset tuosta tulevat?

----------


## joht. Nyman

Olen kiinnittänyt viime aikoina huomion M300-sarjan juniin, joista jokaisessa näkemässäni palaa rungon ulkokyljessä oleva punainen vikavalo. Istun juuri nyt yksikössä 318, joka on niin ikään vikalamppunsa indikaation perusteella jostain kohtaa risa.

Viisaammat kertokoon, mikä näitä vaivaa vai vaivaako tosiasiallisesti mikään? Itse junan kulkuun vikavalolla ei näyttäisi olevan merkitystä.

----------


## msorri

> Olen kiinnittänyt viime aikoina huomion M300-sarjan juniin, joista jokaisessa näkemässäni palaa rungon ulkokyljessä oleva punainen vikavalo. Istun juuri nyt yksikössä 318, joka on niin ikään vikalamppunsa indikaation perusteella jostain kohtaa risa.
> 
> Viisaammat kertokoon, mikä näitä vaivaa vai vaivaako tosiasiallisesti mikään? Itse junan kulkuun vikavalolla ei näyttäisi olevan merkitystä.





> Liittyy tähän.
> Junat ajavat siis ilman yhden telin ajomoottorikäyttöä, mutta tehoreserviä1 on sen verran, ettei se vaikuta suorituskykyyn. Jarrutuskykykin on ihan ennallaan, koska muut telit jarruttavat sähköjarrulla hieman enemmän ja kuormasta riippuen loput voidaan tarvittaessa kompensoida levyjarruilla.
> 
> 1  Nimellisteho M200 vrt M300, 
> M200: ~1,8 MW/4 vaunua tai tyhjänä 14 kW/tonni
> M300: ~2,7 MW/4 vaunua tai tyhjänä 21 kW/tonni
> matkustajakapasiteetti likimain sama
> suorituskyky likimain sama


Taitaapa liittyä tuohon, pari sivua taaempana löytyi.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Taitaapa liittyä tuohon, pari sivua taaempana löytyi.


Katos joo, no niinpä olikin. Tästä seuraa sitten seuraava kysymys: miksi näin?

----------


## msorri

> Katos joo, no niinpä olikin. Tästä seuraa sitten seuraava kysymys: miksi näin?


Sepä taasen löytyy siitä linkistä, jarruvastuksien vikaantumistiheys on niin suuri että varaosat eivät riitä. Ja täten tarvittiin poikkeuslupa niiden linjaliikenteeseen ottamiseen yksittäisen jarruvastusvian ollessa päällä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Sepä taasen löytyy siitä linkistä, jarruvastuksien vikaantumistiheys on niin suuri että varaosat eivät riitä. Ja täten tarvittiin poikkeuslupa niiden linjaliikenteeseen ottamiseen yksittäisen jarruvastusvian ollessa päällä.


No niinpä löytyy.

Hieman off-topiciin, mutta quotejen plaraaminen kiireessä kännykän näytöltä ei ole se kaikkein tehokkain tapa paneutua asiaan...

----------


## MaZo

> Olen kiinnittänyt viime aikoina huomion M300-sarjan juniin, joista jokaisessa näkemässäni palaa rungon ulkokyljessä oleva punainen vikavalo. Istun juuri nyt yksikössä 318, joka on niin ikään vikalamppunsa indikaation perusteella jostain kohtaa risa.





> Sepä taasen löytyy siitä linkistä, jarruvastuksien vikaantumistiheys on niin suuri että varaosat eivät riitä. Ja täten tarvittiin poikkeuslupa niiden linjaliikenteeseen ottamiseen yksittäisen jarruvastusvian ollessa päällä.


CAF tarjoaa jouluvalot  :Biggrin:

----------


## PepeB

> Sepä taasen löytyy siitä linkistä, jarruvastuksien vikaantumistiheys on niin suuri että varaosat eivät riitä. Ja täten tarvittiin poikkeuslupa niiden linjaliikenteeseen ottamiseen yksittäisen jarruvastusvian ollessa päällä.


Miten nuo ovat noin (yllättävän) nopeita vikaantumaan? Ymmärrän, että kauppahinta oli varmasti edullisin, koska CAF, mutta..  :Laughing:

----------


## MaZo

> Miten nuo ovat noin (yllättävän) nopeita vikaantumaan? Ymmärrän, että kauppahinta oli varmasti edullisin, koska CAF, mutta..


Inhimilliset tekijät ovat aina läsnä ja välillä virheen riski realisoituu, joka on ihan toimittajasta riippumaton asia. Tässäkään ei edes ole kyse CAF:n tekemästä virheestä saati mitenkään hintaan liittyvästä seikasta.
CAFia on junavalmistajana ihan turha vähätellä ja sai aika äkkiä todeta itsekin olleensa väärässä omien ennakkoasenteiden kanssa.

----------


## msorri

Junassa 318 on tainnut tänään särkyä useammatkin jarruvastukset (tai ehkä jotain muutakin, koko junassa myös sisänäytöt olivat pimeänä). Nilkutti noin 40km/h vauhdilla - kuljettajakin pahoitteli jo myöhästymistä. Juna vaihdettiin vasta Mellunmäessä, miksiköhän Itäkeskuksen kolmosraide ei olisi kelvannut?

----------


## huusmik

> Juna vaihdettiin vasta Mellunmäessä, miksiköhän Itäkeskuksen kolmosraide ei olisi kelvannut?


Menee pilkunviilaukseksi, mutta se on kakkosraide.

----------


## msorri

> Menee pilkunviilaukseksi, mutta se on kakkosraide.


Ei tietääkseni enää. Siemensin asetinlaitteen tultua idän suunnan raide on 1, lännen suunnan 2 ja keskiraide 3.

----------


## EVhki

> Menee pilkunviilaukseksi, mutta se on kakkosraide.





> Ei tietääkseni enää. Siemensin asetinlaitteen tultua idän suunnan raide on 1, lännen suunnan 2 ja keskiraide 3.


Muistelen myös katsoneeni, että laiturinäyttöjen laiturinumeroissa keskiraide olisi nykyään numero 3.

----------


## APH

Puotilasta Itäkeskuksen suuntaan lähdettiin tänään liikkeelle punavalko-opasteella klo 18 aikoihin.

----------


## Markku K

> Junassa 318 on tainnut tänään särkyä useammatkin jarruvastukset (tai ehkä jotain muutakin, koko junassa myös sisänäytöt olivat pimeänä). Nilkutti noin 40km/h vauhdilla - kuljettajakin pahoitteli jo myöhästymistä. Juna vaihdettiin vasta Mellunmäessä, miksiköhän Itäkeskuksen kolmosraide ei olisi kelvannut?


Jos tarkoitat että vikaantunut juna ajaa Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteelle (3) Siilitien suunnasta ja tyhjennetään siinä, niin juuri tätä liikenteenohjaus yrittää välttää. Siinä on matkustajille tiedossa matkanteon viivästyminen ja ylimääräistä jumppaa kun joudutaan keskilaiturilta siirtymään portaiden/hissien kautta 1-laiturille (johon vaihtojuna tulee varikon suunnalta). Parempi on nilkuttaa Mellunmäkeen tai Vuosaareen ja hoitaa vaihto siellä.
Toiseen suuntaan, eli länteen junien vikavaihdot onnistuvat paremmin Itäkeskuksessa; matkustajilla on vain 10m siirtymä 3-laiturista 2-laiturin junaan. Ruuhka-ajan vuorovälillä tämäkään ei kuitenkaan käy kuin pakon edessä. Operaatio nimittäin viivästyttää samantien muita junia.

----------

